# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصائد قيلت في طيبة الطيبة

## رضا الحملاوي

*مدينة الرسول مدينة نبي الخير والرحمة ( قصيدة )*


د. محمد منير الجنباز

http://www.alukah.net/Web/Al-Gunbaz/11683/59554/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*طيبة ( قصيدة )*


د. محمد بن سعد الدبل

http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/59356/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*يا شذا طيبة ( قصيدة )*



د. حيدر الغدير

http://www.alukah.net/Web/algheder/0/59373/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اذا كنت تعاني من الشوق الى مدينة المصطفى فهاك الدواء.
http://majles.alukah.net/t82972/#ixzz375kgbmwz

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*طيبة ( قصيدة )*

د. عبدالحكيم الأنيس

http://www.alukah.net/literature_language/0/73543/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لا إله إلا* *الله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*وهذا الكتاب - وإن لم يكن متصلا بالموضوع- :

**يثرب في شعر شعرائها

ملتقى أهل الحديث - عرض مشاركة واحدة - بحوث مهمة جداً
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

في المدينة تاريخي

د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي




( كــل الناس يُعرفـــون بمدنهم، إلا المدينــــة فقد عُـــرفت بالذي نوّرَهـــا.. 
وفي المدينة المنورة تتلاقى الأحلام مع الذكريات، فأيامها أجمل الحياة )

أطلقيني يا مدينة من حدودي *** ثم زيدي في انطلاقي ثم زيدي
ذوِّبيني بالنجاوى زلزليني *** كلما زُلزلتُ حقّقتُ وجودي
إنّ روحي بالنجاوى حلّقتْ *** واستحمَّتْ ثم عادت من جديدِ
كدتُ والأعضاءُ مني سُجَّدٌ *** أملكُ الأكوانَ في رِقِّ السجودِ
أَجتلي الأسرارَ، أَرتادُ السَّنا *** أرشفُ الأنوارَ من نبعِ الخلودِ
أَيُّ نورٍ في علاكِ قد سباني *** أي طهرٍ.. أي عطرٍ.. أي جودِ!
طبتِ بالمختارِ في هجرتهِ *** طبتِ يا طيبةُ في يومِ السعودِ
َحبَّذا الأنصارُ من أهلٍ ، ويا *** حبَّذا المختارُ من جارٍ جديدِ
حلّقي بي يا مدينة وارفعيني *** أطلقيني .. أَعتقيني من قيودي

***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*إلى الأنصار قد وصل الرسولُ*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

*
*د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي



( ووصل المهاجرون إلى الأنصار، يحملون لهم الهِداية لا الهَدايا ..
فاستقبلوهم بالحب والإيثار..
ولولا الأنصار، لما عُرف معنى الإيثار..
ولولا الهجرة ، لكان محمدٌ من الأنصار..
وقبل الهجرة في الأرض، كان المعراج في السماء ..
وبهما يتعلم المسلم من المهاجر الأكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
كيف يهاجر على كافة المحاور ).
***
إلى الأنصار ترتحلُ الحُمولُ *** مهاجرةً ، وقائدُها الرسولُ 
فيثربُ تنتشي السّعَفاتُ فيها *** ومكةُ تشـتكي فيها الطلولُ
أيرحلُ بدرُها في الليل منها؟!***سَلوا التاريخَ عن هادٍ يقولُ 
لصاحبه:(أبا بكرٍ! تصبّرْ *** ولا تحزنْ ، فثالثنا الجليلُ )
دليلُ الدرب في البيداء يسري*** مع المختارِ في دربٍ تطولُ 
دليلَ الدرب! تدري، لستَ تدري*** بهذا الدربِ أيّكما الدليلُ !
ألم تبصرْ ؟!.. له الآفاقُ ترنو*** وبين يديهِ تَرتعشُ السبيلُ !
خُطى القَصواء في الصحراء تحكي*** بُراقاً في سماواتٍ يجولُ 
خُطى التاريخ قد وطأتْ خُطاها *** ليبدأ بعدها عهدٌ جميلُ
همُ الأنصارُ .. قائلُهم يقولُ: *** أيا بُشرى لقد وصل الرسولُ
همُ الأنصارُ .. إيثارٌ وحبٌ *** وأحمدُ في قلوبهمُ نزيلُ
همُ الأنصارُ .. قائلُهم يقولُ : *** ( وربِّك يا محمدُ لا نقيلُ.. )
همُ الأنصارُ .. إيمانٌ ونصرٌ *** وراياتٌ.. وتاريخٌ يطولُ
وحولَ محمدٍ حامتْ قلوبٌ *** و طافتْ حول ناقتهِ الخيولُ
وها إنـّا و إنْ كنا غفلنا *** فإنّـا بعد صحوتنا نقولُ: 
هو الإسلامُ دينُ الله يبقى *** ويحمل صرحَه جيلٌ فجيلُ 
وإنّا في العقيدة قد غُرسنا *** كما غُرستْ بطيبتنا النخيلُ
مع الهادي وصُحبتِه هوانا *** وشرحُ الحبِّ أمـرٌ يستحيلُ
مهـاجرةً وأنصاراً سنحيا *** رعيلُ الفتحِ يتبعُهُ الرعيلُ 

***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*عِطـرُ المدينة

*د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي


وقالوا: (( وصلتَ مطارَ المدينهْ )) *** فثارتْ بقلبي معانٍ دفينهْ
ثرىً أم ثراءً وطِئْتُ؟! وحِرتُ! *** وليستْ لغاتُ الحيارى أمينهْ!
طويْتُ المكانَ.. طويتُ الزمانَ *** طويتُ الشراعَ.. أَرحتُ السَّفينهْ
وقلت: أسارعُ ألقى النبيَّ *** تعطّرتُ.. ليس كعطرِ المدينهْ!
وفارقتُ صحبي وحيداً بدربي *** أُداري حياءً دموعاً سخينهْ
وغامتْ رؤايَ.. وعُدتُ سوايَ *** وأطلقتُ روحاً بجسمي سجينه
سجدتُ.. سَموتُ.. عبرتُ السماءَ *** وغادرتُ جسمي الكثيفَ وطينَهْ
سجدتُ ألبّي.. أسائلُ ربي *** لينصرَ جُنْدَ النبيِّ ودينهْ
 وجئتُ المَقـامَ.. أريد السلامَ *** وقلبي يُسابقُ شوقاً حنينَهْ
ولاحَ الجلالُ.. وباحَ الجمالُ *** ذكرتُ رياضَ الخلود وعِينَهْ
مدينةُ حِبّي مراحٌ لقلبي *** سناءٌ صفاءٌ نقاءٌ سكينهْ
بقرب حبيبي سكوني وطيـبي *** أقمْ يا زمانُ ،أقمْ في المدينهْ
ومرَّ الزمانُ.. وآن الآوانُ *** فقلبي حزينٌ.. وروحي حزينهْ
وقلتُ: ((أعودُ إذا شاء ربي)) *** وخلّفتُ روحي هناكَ رهينهْ* * *

"من " ديوان " أحبك ربي"

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*طَيْبَةُ .. مهبطُ الكواكب* 


ياسر آل غريب

*نشر في اليوم يوم 12 - 07 - 2013
*
*بمناسبة اختيار المدينة المنورة عاصمة للثقافة الإسلامية : 

*

أبصرتُ فيكِ الأمسَ يحتضنُ الغَدَا
وبكِ الجَمَالُ معَ الجَلالِ تَوَحَّدا
يا بقعةً ألقى الزَّمانُ رِكابَهُ
وأقامَ فيها كَفَّةً تَزِنُ المدى
لوَّنْتِ إيقاعَ الحياةِ , ولمْ يَزَلْ
طيرُ السَّلامِ على هواكِ مُغَرِّدا
والرَّملُ أصبحَ واحةً من عَسْجَدٍ
منذُ استضافتِكِ (النبيَّ مُحَمَّدا)
هذا الذي فتحَ الطريقَ بهجرةٍ
واختارَ شريانَ الإرادةِ مَقْصِدا
زرعَ المصائرَ في حقولِ مبادِئ
وأماطَ جَهْلا بالعقولِ مُعَرْبِدا
يا (طَيْبَةُ) ازدهرتْ معالمُكِ التي
في مُهْجَةِ التَّقْوى تجلُّ وتُفْتَدى
ما المسجدُ النَّبويُّ إلا مهبطٌ
تهوي بهِ كلُّ الكواكبِ سُجَّدا
أمْضَتْ عليهِ القُبَّةُ الخضراءُ مِنْ
سحرِ الجَنَى توقيعَهَا المتفرِدا
ومن (البقيعِ) تمورُ عابقةُ السَّنا
وجلالةُ الماضي تعانقُ سُؤْدَدا
و(قباءُ) ذاكرةُ المحاريبِ التي
صلَّى بها التاريخُ , واصطفَّ الصَّدَى
وكأنَّ (أُحْدًا) في شموخِ كيانهِ
راوٍ تعيشُ بهِ الرِّوايةُ سَرْمَدا
يا (طيبة) الأشذاءِ , مُذْ رفَّ الصبا
آمنتُ أنَّ الحبَّ فيكِ تَعَدَّدا
روح ُالأماكنِ في رُبَاكِ تُحيطُ بي
وطبيعةُ الإلهامِ تُنْجِبُ فَرْقَدا
النَّخْلُ يَشهقُ بامتدادِ مطامحٍ
مازالَ ملءَ الكوكبيَّةِ سَيِّدا
وحمائمُ النَّجوى تلوحُ لخاطري
كالنيراتِ إذا الهديلُ تَوَقَّدا
وهناكَ في (وادي العقيقِ) بشارةٌ
ولكمْ لمحتُ على الجوانبِ هُدْهُدا
إيهٍ منوَّرَةَ الطيوفِ بلطفِها
ما جئتُ إلا بالهيامِ مُلَبَّدا
لمْ استطعْ رؤياكِ إلا مُغْرَقًا
فعليكِ تنعقدُ المحبَّةُ بالندى
فيكِ (ابنُ عبدِاللهِ) أَسَّسَ دوحةً
وبنى النفوسَ مِنَ (الإخاء) وشيَّدا
طاقاتُهُ تحوي الزُّهورَ جَميعَهَا
وبشَمْلِهِ وجهُ الصَّباحِ تَوَرَّدا
كَسَتِ السُّنون نوافذي بغبارِها
حتَّى إذا نبضُ الصَّفاءِ تَجَمَّدا
أسرجتُ يا وجهَ (المدينةِ) وجهتي
ولأنتَ في الآفاقِ بوصلةُ الهدى
أشتارُ من شهدِ النُّبوة ِلحظةً
قدسيَّةً فيها العُرُوجُ تَمَجَّدا
وَبِقَدْرِ أنفاسِ الخَلائقِ كُلِّهَا
أعلنتُ ميثاقَ السمَّاءِ مُجددا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
قصائد .. نظمت في المدينة المنورة* 

http://forum.makkawi.com/showthread.php?t=3194

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله في جهودكم النافعة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين الله يبارك فيك شيخ أبا مالك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*طيبة

*حسن الأمراني



طـبَـتِ الـجوانحَ طيبةُ الزهراءُ ** فـصـبـتْ إلـى أفيائها الورقاء
ورقـاء أرّقـهـا الحنينُ فأفصحت ** والـعـشـق كم يشقى به الفصحاء
ورقـاء رقّـت صـبوة فترقرقت ** نـهـراً عـلاه مـن الوفاء صفاء
فـرقَـتْ فقد طرقتْ حياضاً زانها ** مـن نـور أحـمـدَ صيّبٌ معطاءُ
هـي نـفـسي الثكلى وكم أثقلْتها ** بـالـذنـب وهو إلى الجحيم رشاء
حـتـى تـدارك ضعفها من فضله ** مَـنْ أمـرُه الـتـكـوين والإنشاء
ربٌّ كـريـم لـيـس تـأخذه، إذا ** نـام الـورى، سـنـة ولا إغفاء
فـأفـاض نـعمته عليه فأصبحتْ ** تـسـقـيـه بـهـجتها يدُ غرّاء
مـا شـاقـهـا إلا تـوهـج بارق ** تـفـتـر عـنـه القبة الخضراء
(هي طيبة طابت) وطاب بها الهوى ** حـتـى الـهواء يطيب فهو رخاء
فـإذا شـكـوت مـواجعي فلربّما ** أضـحـى الـشـكاةَ تبتّلٌ ودعاءُ
أخـتـاه يـا بـنت المكارم أقبلي ** مـزهـوة بـالـعـشق فهو ضياء
إن كـان فـي ذات الإلـه لـقاؤنا ** مـا يـصـنـع العذال والرقباء؟
أو كان يجمعنا الحبيب على الهوى ** فـلـقـد يـطيب على البعاد لقاء
أعـلـى ثـراها سار أكرم مرسل؟ ** هـذا الـتـراب من الصفاء سماء
حـب، ومـكـرمـة، وإحسان به ** يـتـنـعّـم الـفـقراء والضعفاء
الأصـفـيـاء همُ، وهم أهل الهوى ** ولـهـم بـجـنب الصفّة استشفاء
نـحـن المساكين ازدهت تيجانهم ** بـالـحـب، دقّّ فـلـفـظه إيماء
والـحـب زاد الـعارفين وأنسهم ** وشـرابـهـم فـهـم بـه سعداء
يـكـفـيه منه أن يفيض ويزدهي **  (أحُـدٌ) وتـسـعد باسمه البطحاء
"هـذا الأشـم يـحـبـنـا ونحبه" ** لـحـن تَـقـاصَر دونه الشعراء
يـا طـيبَ (طيبة) أنت وردٌ طيّبٌ  ** مـتـرقـرق، والـعاشقون ظماء

http://islamselect.net/mat/30664

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*طَيْبَة الطَّيِّبَة

*تامر إسماعيل محمد حميدي


فِيْ وَصْفِ حُسْنِكِ كَمْ جَادَتْ عِبَارَاتِيْ  *** وَكَمْ تَوَسَّطْتِ أَشْعَارِيْ وَلَوْحَاتِي
وَكَمْ بِآَثَارِكِ الغَرَّاءِ مِنْ شَجَنٍ *** في النفس حرَّكَ أفراحي وآهاتِي
سافرتُ فِيْ أَبْحُرِ الأَنْوَارِ مُتَّخِذَاً *** شِعْرِيْ وَحُبِّيْ وَأَشْوَاقِيْ شِرَاعَاتِ
وَرُحْتُ فِيْ لُجَّةِ الأَمْوَاجِ أَعْبُرُهَا *** لِكَيْ أُقَدِّمَ مَدْحِيْ باعْتِذَارَاتِي  ْ
وَلَسْتُ أُوْفِيْكِ مَهْمَا قُلْتُ مَنْزِلَةً؛ *** فَذَا مَقَامُكِ فِيْ أَعْلَى المَقَامَاتِ
يَا بَلْسَمَ الرُّوحِ كَمْ بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ عِلَلٍ *** دَاوَيْتِهَا لاَ تُدَاوَى بالعِلاَجَاتِ
رَسَمْتُ حُبَّكِ لَوْحَاتٍ مُزَيَّنَةً *** فَفِيْ رُبَاكِ بَسَاتِيْنِي وَجَنَّاتِي
فَحَدِّثِي يَا بُحُوْرَ الشِّعْرِ عَنْ قِصَصِي *** فِيْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ وارْوِي عَنْ حِكَايَاتِيْ
غَنَّيْتُ (طَيْبَةَ) لَحْنَاً خَالِدَاً عَطِرَاً *** بِذِكْرِ (طَهَ) جَزِيْلاً بالكراماتِ
وَقُلْتُ: (طَيْبَةَ) طَابَتْ فِي النُّفُوْسِ لَهَا *** نَبْضُ الفُؤَادِ يُغَنَّى فِيْ مَسَرَّاتِ
وَزُرْتُ (طَيْبَةَ) وَالأَشْوَاقُ تَغْلِبُنِيْ؛ *** فَلَسْتُ أَدْرِي: أَشَوْقِي زَارَ أَمْ ذَاتِيْ؟
يَا مَأْرِزَ الدِّينِ والإِيْمَانِ قَدْ عَبَرَتْ *** لَكِ القُلُوْبُ وَعَادَتْ بالسَّعَادَاتِ
إِلَيْكِ هَاجَرَ رَكْبُ الخَيْرِ فَانْطَلَقَتْ *** مِنْكِ الجَحَافِلُ تَمْحُو لِلْخُرَافَاتِ
سَكَنْتِ فِي القَلْبِ، لَكِنِّيْ سَكَنْتُ هُنَا *** فِيْ حِضْنِكِ الغَضِّ قَدْ حَقَّقْتُ غَايَاتِي
فَأَنْتِ عَاصِمَةُ الإِسْلاَمِ، مُنْطَلَقٌ *** لِدَعْوَةِ الْحَقِّ فِيْ كُلِّ اتِّجَاهَاتِ
وَأَنْتِ سَيَّدَةُ الدُّنْيَا وَبَهْجَتُهَا *** وَمَهْبِطُ الوَحْيِّ، مِشْكَاةُ الهِدَايَاتِ
حُبِّي لِأَرْضِكِ يَجْرِي فِي دَمِي شَغَفَاً *** حَتَّى لَقَدْ ذَابَ فِيْ نَبْضِي وَدَقَّاتِي
إِنَّ المَدِينَةَ والدُّنْيَا تُضِيءُ بِهَا *** كَالشَّمْسِ قَدْ نَوَّرَتْ وَجْهَ السَّمَاوَاتِ
بَلْ أَشْرَقَ الكَوْنُ مِنْهَا؛ فَهِيَ مُشْرِقَةٌ *** بِكُلِّ حُسْنٍ تَبَدَّى بالفُيُوْضَاتِ
لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ خَيْرَ أَرْضٍ مَا أَقَامَ بِهَا *** خَيْرُ البَرِيَّةِ فِي حُبٍ وَمرْضَاةِ
مَدِينَةُ العِلْمِ والإِيـمَانِ قَدْ شَهِدَتْ *** بِفَنِّهَا الفذِّ بُلْدَانُ الحَضَارَاتِ
وَتَرْجَمَتْ بِالْمَعَالِي كُلَّ مَلْحَمَةٍ *** عَصْمَاءَ حَتَّى غَدَتْ أَرْضَ البُطُولاتِ
وَتَوَّجَتْ ذَاكَ بِالمُخْتَارِ يَسْكُنُهَا *** فِي أَرْضِهَا نَزَلَتْ خَيْرُ الرِّسَالاَتِ
وَجَاءَ أَحْبَابُهَا يَبْغُوْنَ رَوْضَتَهَا *** وَهُمْ يَحُومُونَ فِيْهَا كَالفَرَاشَاتِ
وَيَرْشُفُوْنَ رَحِيقَ المِسْكِ مِنْ عَبَقٍ *** أَنْفَاسُ (طَهَ) بِهَا أَزْكَى العُطورَاتِ
لِمَسْجِدِ المُصْطَفَى رُوْحِيْ تُسَابِقُنِي *** نَجْنِي رَحِيقَ الهُدَى مِنْ رَوْضِ حَلْقَاتِ

http://islamselect.net/mat/85967

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

إنني أحب مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحب من فيها وما فيها، إن غبت عن المدينة المنورة اشتقت إليها. وقد قلت فيها:
يا حاديَ الشوق.. يا أنداء تحناني 
الشوق أزهر في نبضي وشرياني 
شوقاً إلى الفجر في أهداب مورقة 
وطلعة الصبح في أحداق شطآني 
فمولد المصطفى ميلاد أمته 
ولادة الكون من رَوح وريحان 
هفا إلى النور.. رفت كل أجنحتي 
فأشرق الحب في روحي ووجداني 
طلَعْتَ في طيبة بدراً.. وطلَّته 
فجر تألق في آماق تحناني 
ورفَّت البيد.. والأفلاك أجنحة 
شفافة الطِيب في أفياء أغصان 
جئت الربيع لصحراء الحياة هفت 
لراحتيك.. لصوب منك هتان 
روّيتها من معين النور حكمته 
لا فلسفات لسقراط ويونان 
من منبع النور، صاغ الله أحرفها 
الحق والسيف في الأوطان عينان 
سما بك العزم هداراً وممتشقاً. 
سيف القضاء بحزم القائد الباني 
وأورق الصخر.. قال البذل: من دمنا 
مشاعل الدرب، والإقدام عنواني 
بدر.. يمد إلى التاريخ.. وانتفضت. 
أم الملاحم من قضبان سجان 
وحمزة السيف فنان الحروب.. رنت 
عين الخلود إلى إبداع فنان 
لهملاحم عقد الأبطال منطقها.. 
وترجم السيف ماتنوي لطغيان 
ومدت الغيمة الخضراء أجنحة 
رفافة الأنس في آفاق أكواني 
صلوا عليه ليحيا في الفؤاد ندىً 
حب النبي، فذا الهجران أدماني 

أعُجْمةُ الأمل الموءود تنعاني؟ 
فمدح أحمد - رغم اليأس - أحياني 
الدكتور/ سليمان الرحيلي




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/web/alkhani/0/...#ixzz45EHQg8w2

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أشواق إلى طيبة*


أ. د. محمد رفعت زنجير



الحمدُ للهِ لا كربٌ ولا ألمُ 
ربٌّ كريمٌ له الأنوارُ والظُّلَمُ 

شطَّ المزارُ وزاد الشوقِ في كبدي
أين الحبيبُ فإن القلب مضطرمُ 

هذي المدينةُ كالفردوس مشرقةٌ 
حلمٌ أراهُ أمِ الأشباح ترتسمُ؟

هذي المدينة لا دارٌ تشابهُها 
من لَم يزُرها فقد زلَّت به القدمُ 

شوقٌ بقلبي إلى دار الهَوى أبداً 
متى جراحُ رجالِ العشق تلتئمُ؟ 
والعشقُ نار الجوى من دونِ لَسعتها 
فليس يُعرف إبريزٌ ولا وخمُ 

دربُ العُلا للفتى قد راحَ يعشقهُ 
وفي الخسائس دوماً هامَتِ البهمُ 

إن هامَ قيسٌ بليلى راح يذكرُها
فذِكرنا للهدى وفيهِ نَنتظمُ 

يا صاحبَ الجرح لا تعبأْ بنائبةٍ 
واهرع لطيبةَ فيها العز والكرمُ 

عش في المدينة تلقَ العيشَ مكرمةً 
وعنك يسري إلى حسادكَ الألمُ 

زالتْ بطيبةَ عن حرٍّ مواجعهُ 
بيتُ النبي ومنها تهتَدي الأممُ

فيها الصحابُ تآخَوا رغمَ محنتهم 
وبالكتاب لهُم حصنٌ وملتأمُ 

بَقيعها جنةٌ فيه قدِ اجتمعَت 
أجسادُ قومٍ لهم باللهِ معتصَمُ 

ومسجدٌ في قُبا قامَت دعائمهُ 
صلاتهُ عمرةٌ والفضلُ يُغتنمُ 

أقامهُ بالتقى من يوم نشأتهِ
قومٌ لهم بالعُلا حبٌّ ومغتَنمُ 

وخندقٌ بقيت من بعدِ كربتهِ 
مساجدٌ سبعة كأنها هرمُ 

ومسجدُ القبلتين رائعٌ أبداً 
كأنهُ دوحة بالناسِ تزدحمُ

واذكُر أخي مسجدَ الغمامِ معجزةً
دعا به المصطفى ففاضَتِ الأَكمُ 

إيهٍ بطابةَ وايمُ اللهِ موعدنا
من حولِها حَرةٌ كأنها حُممُ 

مدينةٌ قد سمَت واللهُ يكلؤها 
فأهلها من غزاةِ الحرب قد فُطموا 

واستقَبلوا من أتى مهاجراً كرماً 
واستمسكوا بالهدى والدينِ، والتَزموا

رَوحٌ وريحانةٌ والله كرَّمها 
وفي ثَراها تآخى السيفُ والقلمُ 

للفكر موقظةٌ للقلبِ منعشةٌ 
للروح مطلقةٌ والشوق يضطرمُ 

وروضةٌ من جنان الخلد ساحتُها 
قد طاب من طِيبها الروضاتُ والأَكمُ 

من بيتِ سيدنا لحدِّ منبرهِ 
رُبوعها رحمةٌ وذكرها عَلمُ 

وبيت فاطمةٍ أكرم بفاطمةٍ
وبيتُ عائشةٍ من حوله الحشمُ 

جثمان سيدنا في حجرِ عائشةٍ 
وصحبه حولَهُ قوم همُ القِممُ 

صدِّيقنا، سيدي فاروقُ صاحبهُ 
هيهات تنكرهُم عُربٌ ولا عَجمُ 

معالمٌ ليس يفنى ذكرُ صاحبها 
ومنبرٌ للهدى والمسجدُ الحرم 

إذا تعالى الأذانُ كنت مدكراً 
فيه بلالاً ونار الشجوِ تصطلمُ 

وصُفَّةٌ جمَعت قوماً قد افتقروا
ذكراها باقيةٌ وأهلُها سلِموا 

في كل شبرٍ لنا في طيبةٍ شِيمٌ
أكرم بها فلها الإشراقُ والشممُ

من طيبةٍ للورى شمس الهدى انتصفَت 
فزال عن كَوننا الإجرام والظلَمُ 

محمدٌ سيدُ الأكوان قائدُنا 
قد لبى دعوته الأخيارُ كلهمُ 

قد أرشد الناسَ للأخلاق عاليةً 
وديننا يستوي الأسيادُ والخدمُ

فاسأل حضارتنا عن سرِّ روعتها 
لولا محمدها ما عمَّتِ النعمُ 

من عند قرطبةٍ للصين دولتنا
حدودُها الكون والنجومُ والسدمُ

بأحمدٍ سيدي سُدنا الورى أبداً و كان رائدَنا التوحيدُ والقيمُ 

ثم الصلاة على نبينا أبداً 
به النبوةُ والأخيارُ قد خُتموا 

واجعله يا ربنا في الحشرِ شافعَنا 
واختم لنا بالهُدى فذلك الغُنُمُ 

وانصر - إلهي - بفضلٍ منكَ أمتنا 
وفرِّجَنْ كرباً إذ عمتِ النقمُ 

الغوث غوثُكَ يا ربي ومعتمَدي
فجُد علينا فأنت الربُّ والحَكمُ 

منا الذنوبُ لضعفٍ في طبيعتنا 
والجودُ منك، يداك الخيرُ والديمُ 

والحمد للهِ دوماً عند خَتمتنا 
فيها ابتدَينا وفيها نحنُ نَختتمُ



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/literature_lan...#ixzz4P9eLOOME

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**نحب المدينة* 

د. محمد إبراهيم العشماوي




يَقولونَ: (بابا) نحبُّ المَدينَهْ  
ونعشقُ رَوضةَ خيرِ البَشرْ 
نُجاورُ فيها الهُدى والسَّكينهْ 
ونأمنُ من كلِّ سوءٍ وشَرّْ 
نكفكفُ دمعَ القلوبِ الحزينهْ 
بمَن فاقَ في الحُسنِ وجهَ القمَرْ 
صلاةٌ من اللهِ عُظمى ثمينهْ 
عليهِ بهذا المقامِ الأَغرّْ 
نفوسُ المحبينَ فيها رَهينهْ  
فليسَ لهُم دونَها مستقرّْ 
تهاوَت جميعُ القلاعِ الحَصينهْ 
سِوى أحمدَ المصطفى مِن مُضَرْ 
جميعُ البرايا بهِ مُستعينهْ 
إذا أطبقَ الهولُ في يومِ حَرّْ  
فبيَّضَ ربُّ البَرايا جَبِينهْ 
بنَيلِ الشفاعةِ حتى يُسَرّْ 
فأكرِم بأنفاسِ نفسٍ أَمينهْ 
على أُمةٍ خيرُها كالمطرْ 
يقولونَ: (بابا) نحبُّ المدينهْ  
لأنكَ أحبَبتها في الصِّغرْ 
نقشتَ الهوى قبلَ أن نَستبِينهْ 
كما يُنقشُ الخطُّ فوق الحجرْ 
وحركتَ في الشوق منَّا كَمينهْ 
وأخبرتَنا عن هَواها خَبرْ 
بأنكَ يوماً ركبتَ السَّفينهْ 
إليها، وفِيها نظَمتَ الدُّررْ 
نراكَ تحبُّ ترابَ المدينهْ 
وتعشقُ فيها جميعَ الصُّوَرْ 
وتكتمُ في القلبِ دوماً حَنينهْ 
ومَن يكتمِ الحبَّ يوماً ظَهرْ 
فقلتُ لهم ودمُوعي سَخينهْ: 
نعمْ إنَّ سمعي بها والبَصرْ 
يقولونَ: (بابا) أقِم في المَدينهْ 
فقلتُ: إذا الإذنُ يوماً صَدرْ 
ونَفسي بأهوائها مُستَهينهْ 
سِوى أن يَجودَ علَيها القَدَرْ




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/literature_lan...#ixzz4QSbKWT9d

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
قل للمدينة*
******شعر*
*صبري الصبري*
*****
*قل للمدينة ان مسست ثراها*
*قلبي بحب المصطفى يهواها* 

*هي دار هجرته ودار مقامه*
*فيها احتمى خير الورى بحماها* 

*هي دار دعوته ودار جهاده* 
*منها تقدم للربوع دعاها* 

*وبها تحصن يوم خندق صامدا* 
*من غدر احزاب الظلام حماها* 

*بالسيف يدفع عن مدينته الاذى* 
*ويذب عنها بالاباء عداها* 

*ولها دعاء للحبيب مباركا* 
*ارضا لها ومحرما لثراها* 

*ان غاب عنها هز اقداما له* 
*فوق البعير مسارعا لنداها* 

*واذا تحدث عن حبيبته يرى*
*فيها الجمال مطيبا بشذاها* 

*وبها توافدت الوفود ل(احمد)*
*تلقاه تامل ان تنال مناها* 

*وتروح في ارض المدينة تغتدي*
*تمضي تلاقي بالحبيب هداها* 

*وبها المساجد قد تشرف ثغرها* 
*بصلاة خير المرسلين غشاها* 

*وبها (قباء) قد تاسس بالتقى* 
*حين النبي الهاشمي لاقاها* 

*وبها تزوج (احمد) ازواجه* 
*الا (خديجة) مكة مثواها* 

*وبها (بقيع) قد حوى صحبا له* 
*لما قضاء للولي وافاها* 

*هي دار طه في الحياة وفي اللقا*
*هي طيبة طابت ب(احمد) طه* 

*مازلت فيها بالفؤاد وان سرى* 
*جسمي بعيدا عاشقا لصداها* 

*واعود اهوي للمدينة اينما* 
*كانت خطاي تسارعت لخطاها* 

*واذا مكثت بذكريات اشرقت* 
*بالروح كانت بالضيا ذكراها* 

*تغدو تروح مع الجوارح كلما* 
*قلبي وعقلي من هنا ناداها* 

*يا روضة المختار انت بمهجتي* 
*يا من حبيبي المجتبى زكاها* 

*بالحب اهفو للمدينة جلها* 
*شعري بمدحي للنبي صافاها* 

*رباه فاكرم يا كريم محبها* 
*وامنن عليه بجنة يلقاها* 

*واحفظ مدينة (احمد) خير الورى*
*( واذل ربي كل من عاداها )*

*واجعل مقام الطيبين بارضها* 
*يلقون فيها بالهداية جاها* 

*قل للمدينة ان نزلت بارضها* 
*(صبري) محب مغرم يهواها* 

*صلى الاله على النبي واله* 
*خير البرايا بالوفا والاها !!

http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29424
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ذكرى وداع المدينة

*أحمد بكري محمد الأمين**( 1308 - 1380 هـ) 
( 1890 - 1960 م)*هـا ذكرُ طـيبةَ والـبقـيعِ ومـن بــــــــهِ 
قـد هـيَّج الأشـواق نحـو حِمـاهـــــــــ  ـا

بـلـدٌ بـه كل الفضـــــــــــ  ـــائل جُمِّعتْ
تلك الـمديـنةُ لا أقـول سـواهــــــــــ  ا 

فـيـهـا أعزَّ اللهُ نصرَ نـبــــــــــــ  ـيِّهِ 
وحَبـاهُ فضلاً مـنه أعـظَم جـاهـــــــــــ  ا

وبـدا بـهـا نـور الهداية ســـــــــاطعًا 
يـمحـو ظلامَ الشـركِ مـن أنحـاهـــــــــ  ا 

جـاء النـبـيُّ مهـاجـرًا لرحـابـهـــــــ  ـا 
فتعطّرت بقـدومه أرجـاهـــــــــ  ــــــــا 

أكرِمْ بـهـا بـلــــــــــــ  دًا بطلعته سَمَتْ 
واللهُ شـرَّفهـا «بأحـــــــــــ  ــــمدَ طه» 

بـزغتْ شمـوسُ الـديـن فـي جَنَبـاتهــــــ  ـا 
فتلألأت كل الـدُّنـا بسنـاهـــــــــ  ــــا 

كـم جـاءَهُ جـبريلُ بـيـن ربـوعهـــــــــ  ا 
بجـواهـر الـتـنزيل مـا أغلاهــــــــــ  ا

واختصَّهـــــــ  ـــــــــــا رَبّي بروضةِ جنةٍ 
يـا حـبذا لـو أننـي أغشـاهـــــــــ  ـــا

إن رمتَ تـنـويـهًا برفعة قـدْرهـــــــــ  ـا
يكفـيك دفـنُ محـمدٍ بثراهــــــــــ  ـــــا 

طـابت لطِيب الـمـصطفى ولطـيبـهـــــــ  ــا 
رَبُّ الأنـام بطـيبةٍ سمّاهــــــــــ  ــــــا

الخـيرُ بـيـن قِبـابـهـا وبقـيعِهـــــــ  ـا
جلَّت فضـائلُه فلا تتـنـــــــــــ  ـــــاهى

فـاقصِدْ لهـا يـا مستهـامُ بـهــــــــــمّ  ةٍ 
لـتشمَّ طـيبًا مـن عبـير شذاهـــــــــــ  ـا 

وإذا وصَلْتَ إلى ضريح الـمـــــــــــ  ـصطفى
والنفسُ قـد بـلغت هـنـاك مُنـاهـــــــــ  ا 

فقُلِ السلامُ عـلـيك يـا خـيرَ الـــــــورى
وسَلِ الإله شفـاعةً تُعْطَاهـــــــ  ـــــــــا

خـالِفْ هـواك وقُمْ إلى ذاك الــــــــــحِم  َى
واسأله حسْنَ ختـامهـا وهُدَاهــــــــ  ـــــا 

ثــــــــــــــ  ـم الصلاة مع السّلام هدية 
للـمـصطفى ولعـله يرضـاهـــــــــ  ــــــا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حبُّ طَيْبةَ

*عبدالحق العثماني
*( 1307 - 1379 هـ) 
( 1889 - 1959 م)


يـا عـاذلاً لامـنـي فـي حــــــبّ طَيْبَةَ لا 
تُكثرْ فحسبـي تبـاريحٌ أُقـاسـيـهـــــ  ــــا 


وانظرْ لـمـا قـاله العـشّاقُ مـــــــن قِدَمٍ 
فـي حـالةِ الـبُعـد ممَّن بـات يرجـوهـــــا 


لا يـدرك الشـوقَ إلا مـن يُكـابــــــــد  ُه 
ولا الصـبـابةَ إلا مـن يُعـانـيـهـــــ  ــا 


وكـيف يـدركُ خِلْوٌ حــــــــــــــ  الَ مضطربٍ 
والنـارُ لـم تُورِ إلا رجلَ واطـيـهـــــــا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أسماء طيبة*

*أحمد الحضراوي
*( 1252 - 1327 هـ) 
( 1836 - 1909 م)


قـد زدت أسمـاءً لهـا مُستـرشِفــــــ  ـــــا 
مـن سلسبـيلٍ فــــــــــــــ  اق عذب السكَّرِ 


تسعٌ لأسمـاءٍ حكـيـت لـتُربـهـــــــ  ـــــا 
يـا حـبذا تُرْبٌ كـنفح العـنــــــــــ  ــبر 


فأمـيـنةٌ أمُّ الصـفـا مــــــــــــــ  رويّةٌ 
مَتحـوفةٌ مـرزوقةٌ بـالـمِشعــــــ  ــــــــر 


وتهـامةٌ ثـم الـحجـاز وطـــــــــــــ  يبةٌ 
هـي بـلـدةٌ طــــــــــــــ  ـابت لكل مُكبِّر

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
من قصيدة: أضواء من طيبة
**
**منصور سالم زنفلي
*( 1340 - 1426 هـ) 
( 1921 - 2005 م)

طـيفٌ يؤرقُ يسـري مـن مغانـيـــــــــ  ــهَا 
يرمـي شبـاك الهـوى للـوصل يـزْجِيــــــهَ  ا 

قـد برَّح الشـوقُ فـي قـلـبـي وفــــي خلَدي 
أمـا العـيـون فقـد ذابت مآقـيـهـــــــا 

قـد هـزنـي الـوجـد حـبًا بـل شفـافــــيةً 
فـي حسنهـا رائعًا، بـل فـي مـراعـيـهـــا 

واهتز شخـصـي حـراكًا نحـو مـوقعهـــــــا 
يرجـو حـيـاةً له بـاللثـم مـن فـيـهــــا 

فكـم تبـدَّى بـلقـيـاهـا سنـا أمــــــــلٍ
 وكـم تفجَّر دمعـي هـائمًا فـيـهـــــــــا  ! 

أُمسِي وأُصْبِحُ لا تخبـو حـرارتهــــــــ  ـــا 
فـي أضلعـي، راجـيًا ألله يـطفـيـهــــــا 

بـوضع جسمـي وروحـي فـي مـجـامعهـــــــ  ا
 مستأنسًا برسـول الله راعـيـهــــــــ  ـــا 

صـبٌّ أتـاهـا يلف الشـوقُ مـــــــــــجلس  َه 
يرجـو نداهـا لـيحـيـا فـي أيـاديـهــــا 

هـي الـمديـنةُ حـيـا الله سـاكـنهــــــا 
أكْرِمْ بـه دوحةً طبٌّ لأهلـيـهـــــــ  ــــــا 

هـي الـمديـنةُ مـن قـلـبـي أنـاجـيـهـــا 
أشدو بـهـا طربًا، تحـلـو معـانـيـهـــــا

هـي الـمديـنة فخرُ العُرْبِ قــــــــــاطبة  ً 
هـي العـروس تُقًى بـالـمهـر أغلـيـهـــــا

 يـا لائمـي فـي هـواهـا لا تلـم أبــــدًا 
إنـي أرى حـبـهـا أعـيَا محـبِّيـهــــــ  ــا 

أضحتْ دواءً لـداءِ النفس مذْ عــــــــــرفت
 أضحت ضـيـاءً لعـرْبٍ فـي خـوافـيـهــــــ  ـا 

صـارت حـمًى لجـمـوع الخـير مذ رحـلـــــت
 تُلقي بـهـا الرحـل تـرسـو فـي مـراسـيـهـا

 آوت وكـانـت سلامًا للألى نزلــــــــــوا 
وكـيف لا؟ وإلهُ العـرشِ حَامـيـهـــــــ  ــا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*طيبة*

*محمد يحيى بن أبوه
*( 1310 تارقة (شمالي شرق نواكشوط) - 1349 هـ مكة المكرمة ) 
( 1892 - 1930 م)


لَطـيبةُ أولى أن تزار وأن تُهـــــــــــو  ى 
      فجـدّ إلـيـهـا السـيرَ غايةَ مـا تقـــــوى 


ولا تصْغِ فـيـهـا للعــــــــــوا  ذل مسمعًا 
      ولا تستطب مـن دونهـا أبـدًا مـثـــــــوى 


فلـيس لهـا فـي الأرض مـن مُشْبــــــه ولا 
      لقطَّانهـا فـي سـاكـن الأرض مـن شـــــروى 


ألـم تك فضل الأرض شــــــــــرقًا ومغربًا 
                ومعـدن هـذا الـديـن والعـلـم والـتقـوى؟ 


ألـيس بـهـا خـير الأنـام وحـزبـــــــه؟ 
      وقـادة أهل الله فـي جنة الـــــــــمأوى 


ألـم تك كـانـت للـديـــــــــا  نة مطلعًا؟ 
      ألـم تك كـانـت للـبـدور هـي الـمهـــوى؟ 


فلا تَلُمِ الآويْ إلى بَرْدِ ظلّهـــــــــــ  ــا 
      فـمـن لام فـيـهـا مـا أضلَّ ومـــــا أغوى 


ولا تلـم الآوي إلى سـيح سـيلهـــــــــا 
      ومـن ذا يلـوم الـمـرء حـــــرّان أن يروى 


ولا تلـم الجـانـي إذا جـاء هـــــــاربًا 
      إلى مـلجأ العـانـي ومقْمَعة الأهـــــــوى 


أسـير هـوى قـد أسلكَتْه جــــــــــــرا  ئر 
      مسـالك هلْكٍ أعـورت عـيـنَه الأضــــــــوا 


فجـاء لقى يستـمطر الروح راجــــــــــيً  ا 
      شآبـيب رحـمـى لا يبـاح لهــــــا الأدوا 


يُرجِّي إلى مـا يرتجـي مـن وصـالكــــــــم 
      وقـربكـمُ مـن كل فـاجـرةٍ مســـــــــــوى 


وصـونًا مـن الأغـيـار ممـا يصـيبـــــــه 
      وأن تـنزوي عـن صـوب وجهته الأســـــــوى 


ونـيْل الـذي يرجـوه مـن كل مـــــــــرتجٍ 
      فلا خـاب مَرْجـــــــــا  ه الغداة ولا غدوى 


ألا يـا إلهَ العـرش فـاسمع ضراعتـــــــي 
      كـمـا كـنـتَ ربّي عـالـم السـرّ والنجـــوى 


فـمـا لـيَ إلا فـي عطـــــــــــائ  ك مطمعٌ 
      وكـيف رجـاء مـن يروم فـمـا يـقــــــوى؟ 


وصلِّ عـلى مـن شفَّنــــــــــ  ـــي بُعْدُ داره 
      ومـنَّ بقـرب الـدار مـنه لـمـن يـهـــــوى 


وهـوّن عـلـيـنـا حجَّ بـيــــــــــتك حسبةً 
      وعـمِّرْ بنـا مـن أربُع الـديـن مـا أقـــوى 


ومُنَّ عـلـيـنـا بـالقبـول وحـلِّنــــــــ  ـا 
      بحـلْية أهل الله بسلاً يذا العفــــــــوى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصيدة أنا المنورة


*شعر طارق أنور الحريري الحسيني


أنا المدينة من في الكون يجهلني___أيُجهل النجم في الليل اذا اشتعلا 
أنا المدينة من في الكون يجهلني___وقد منحت المدى مجداً وصرح علا 
أنا المدينة من في الكون يجهلني___وفوق أرضي ماء الحق قد هطلا 
أنا المدينة قلبي بالهدى غُسلا___وهدب عيني بنور المصطفى كُحلا 


نثرت وردي على الدنيا يعطرها___وما زال بهي الطيب ما ذبلا 
تظل شمسي طول الدهر مشرقةً___وكوكبي ساطع الانوار .. ما فلا 
أنا الجميلة .. من في الحسن يقربني___و أشرف الخلق وسط القلب قد نزلا 
له بأرضي أفناءٌ مباركةٌ___ومن زلال ينابيعي قد انتهلا 
يضوع وجهي حسناًلا حدود له___وحسب وجهي أضحى للسنا حللا 


أنا المنورة الفيحاء ...يعرفني___جميع من كبر التوحيد و ابتهلا 
أنا المنورة الخضراء ...أرديتي___طيبٌو ثوبي من الأشذاء قد غزلا 
أنا المنورة الحسناء...شرفها___  بحبه خير من صلى ومن عملا 
أنا المنورة الغراء...ذا أحدي___به جعلت صروحاً للنهى طللا 
أنا المنورة الأرجاء ... يعصمني___حب النبي الذي بالحق قد كملا 


وخيرمن سار فوق الأرض قاطبة___ومن الى سدرة العلياء قد وصلا 
وكم سعدتُ به لما توجه لي___فكان حلمي طول الدهر و الأملا 
اذا فرحت فإن الدهر يفرح بي___وإنحزنت فإن الدهر قد ثكلا 
وبي يقوم مقام القلب من جسدي___بيت الأمين ...ألا أنعم به مثلا 
فكيف يجهل صرحي وهو حقل هدى؟___وأي جفنٍ له أن يجهل المقلا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصيدة دار الحبيب 
*
لأبي محمد عبد الله بن أبي عمران البسكري
*******


دار ُ الحبيـب ِ أحـقُّ أن تهواهـا *** و تَََحنُّ من طـربٍ الـى ذِكراهـا

وعلى الجفونِ إذا هممـتَ بـزورَةٍ *** يا ابن الكرام ِ عليـك أن تغشاهـا

فلأنـتَ أنـتَ إذا حللـت بطيبـةٍ *** وظللت َ ترتعُ في ظِـلال رُباهـا

مغنـى الجمـال مـن الخواطـر *** و التي سلبت ْ قلوبَ العاشقين حلاها

لا تحسبِ المِسكَ الذَكـيّ كتُربهـا *** هيهاتَ أين المسـكُ مـن رياهـا

طابت فان تبغي لطيب ٍ يـا فتـى *** فأدم على الساعـات لثـم ثراههـا

وابشر ففي الخبر الصحيح تقـررا *** إن الإلــه بطيـبـة سـمـاهـا

و اختصهـا بالطيبيـن لطيبـهـا *** واختارهـا ودعـا إلـى سكناهـا

لا كالمدينـةِ مـنـزلٌ و كـفـى *** بها شَرفـاً حلـول محمـدٍ بفِناهـا

خُصت بهجرةِ خيرِ من وطئ الثرى *** وأجلهـم قـدراً و أعظـمِ جاهـا

كُـل البـلادِ إذا ذُكـرنَ كأحـرفٍ *** في إسم المدينـةِ لا خَـلا مَعناهـا

حاشـا مُسمـى الـقـدسِ فـهـي *** قريبةٌ منهـا ومكـة إنهـا إياهـا

لا فــرقَ إلا أن ثَــمَّ لطيـفـةً *** مهما بدت يجلـو الظـلام سَناهـا

جَزمَ الجميعُ بـأن خيـر الأراضِ **** ما قدحاز ذات المصطفى وحواهـا

ونعم لقد صدقـوا بِساكِنهـا عَلَـتْ *** كالنفسِ حينَ زَكَت زكـا مأواهـا

وبهـذه ظهـرت مزيـة ُ طيبـةٍ *** فغدت وكل الفضـل فـي معناهـا

حتى لقـد خُصـت بهجـرة حِبِّـهِ *** الله شرفـهـا بِــهِ وحَـبـاهـا

مـا بيـن قبـر ٍ للنبـي ومنبـر ٍ *** حيـا الإلـهُ رسولَـه وسقـاهـا

هذي محاسِنها فهل مـن عاشـقٍ *** كَلِـفٍ شَجِـيٍّ نـاحـلٍ بنـواهـا

إني لأرهـبُ مـن توقـع بينهـا *** فيظـل قلبـي مُوجعـا ً أواهــا

ولقلمـا أبصـرتُ حـال مـودع ٍ*** إلا رثـت نفسـي لَـهُ وشَجاهـا

فلكـم أراكـم قافليـن جمـاعـةً *** في إثر أُخـرى طالـب ينسِواهـا

قَسَماً لقـد أكسـى فـؤادي بينكـم *** جَزعـاً وفجـرَ مُقلتـي مِيـاهـا

إن كان يُزعجكم طِـلابُ فضيلـةٍ *** فالخيـر أجمعُـهُ لَـدى مَثـواهـا

أو خِفتمـوا ضُـراً بِهـا فتأملـوا *** فركـاتِ بُقعتهـا فمـا أزكـاهـا

أُفٍ لمـن يبغـي الكثيـرَ لشهـوةٍ *** ورفاهـةٍ لـم يـدرِ مـا عقباهـا

فالعيشُ ما يكفـي و ليـس الـذي *** يُطغِي النفوسَ إلى خَسيـس مُناهـا

يا رب أسأل مِنك فضـلَ قناعـةٍ *** بيسيرِهـا و تحصنهـا بِجِمـاهـا

ورضاكَ عني دائمـاً و لُزومهـا *** حتـى تُافـي مُهجتـي أُخـراهـا

فأنا الذي أعطيـتُ نفسـي سُؤلهـا *** فقبلـتُ دعواهـا فيـا بُشـراهـا

بجـوارِ أوفـى العالميـن بـذمـةٍ *** وأعز من بالقـرب منـه يُباهـى

من جاء بالايات و النـورِ الـذي *** داوى القلوب من العَمـى فَشفاهـا

أولى الأنامِ بخطة الشـرفِ التـي *** تدعى الوسيلة خير مـن يُعطاهـا

إنسانُ عين الكـونِ شـرفِ التـي *** تدعى الوسيلة خير مـن يُعطاهـا

إنسانُ عين الكونِ شـرفَ جـوده *** يـس أكسيـرُ المحامِـدِ طـاهـا

حسبي فلستُ أفي ببعـضِ صِفاتـه *** لو أن لـي عـدد الـورى أفواهـا

كثرت محاسنه فأعجـز حصرهـا *** فغـدت ومـا تلقـى لهـا أشباهـا

إني أهتديـتُ مـن الكتـاب بايـةٍ *** فعلمت أن عُـلاه ليـس يُضاهـي

ورأيتُ فَضـلَ العالميـن مُحـدداً *** وفضائـل المختـارِ لا تتنـاهـى

كيف السبيلُ الـى تقضـي مـدحِ *** مَنْ قال الالهُ له ُ وحسبُـكَ جاهـا

إن الذيـن يبايعونـك انمـا هُــم *** مَــنْ يُـقـالُ يبـايـعـون الله

هذا الفخارُ فخـل سمعـت بمثلِـهِ *** واهـاً لنشأتِهـا الكريمـةِ واهــا

صلـوا عليـه و سلمـوا فبذلكـم *** تُهدى النفُوسُ لرُشدِهـا و غِناهـا

صلـى عليـه الله ُ غيـرُ مقـيـد *** وعليـه مـن بركاتِـه أنمـاهـا

وعلى الأكابرِ الـهِ سُـرُجِ الهُـدى*** أكـرِم بعترتـهِ ومَـنْ والاهــا

وكـذا السـلامُ عليـه ثُـم عليهِـمِ *** وعلـى صحابتـهِ التـي زَكاهـا

أعني الكرام أولي النهي أصحابـه *** فئةَ التُقى و مـن إهتـدى بِهُداهـا

و الحمـد لله الكـريـم و هــذه *** نَجـزت و ظنـي أنـه يَرضاهـا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصيدة الدكتور عبدالرحمن العشماوي في طيبة الطيبة

هل أنت في حلم يمر سريعا 
                   لما دعاك إليه جئت مطيعا
هذي أمامك طيبة ورحابها 
قد بوركت في العالمين ربوعا 
هذي المدينة قد تألّق فوقها 
تاج يُرصّعُ بالهُدى ترصيعا
هذي سقيفتها تلوح أمامنا 
فنرى بها شمل الرجال جميعا
هذا قُباء، أما رأيت البدر في 
ساحاته لما اسْتتمّ طلوعا ؟
أوما تُشاهد روضة من جنة 
مُخضرة، أوما تُحسّ خشوعا ؟
أوما ترى جذع اليقين قد ازدهى 
وامتدّ عبر الكائنات فروعا ؟
أوما تَشُمّ المسك في أرجائها 
أوما تُشاهد خندقا وبقيعا ؟
مالي أراك وقفت وحدك جامدا 
ما بال عينك لا تفيض دموعا ؟
هذا هو الجبل الأشمّ كأنه 
يُصغي ليسمع شِعرك المطبوعا 
أُحد يُحبّ رسولنا ونُحبه 
مازال رمزا للوفاء بديعا 
ما أنت في حُلُم فهذي طيبة 
قد أَوْقدت للتائهين شموعا. 


د.عبد الرحمن العشماوي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سـيدة الدنـيا


*
*عبد المحسن بن حلَيت مسلَم المحمادي*







كفكفت عن خدي الدمـع الـذي انهمـلا ورحـت تلقـى عليـه الشـوق والقبـلا


وعـدت مـن خلـف أنّـاتـى تُدَللّـنـى وسـرت تـزرع فـي أعماقـي الامــلا


فكـم سهـرت علـى جرحـي تضمـدّه وكـم عرضـت علـىَ الـدرَ والحـلـلا


بكيـت قبلـك أعوامـا .... ولا أحــد بكـى علـيَّ ولا عـن أدمعـي ســألا


والحـسـن زار شقيقـاتـي وأغفلـنـي مـا مـرّ يومـا علـى بابـي ولا نـزلا


وما شكوت إلـى مـن سـوف ينصفنـي ولا شكـوت الـذي مـن أضلعـي أكـلا


فكـم فـرحـت بــه لـمَـا تقلـدنـي وكـم دعـوت عليـه عنـد مـا عـزلا


وجئـت أنـت فولّـى الحـزن منهزمـا وكـان فـي يسمـى فـارسـا بـطـلا


الحب قـادك نحـوى ... جئـت تتبعـه وحيـن أسقيتنـي مـن كأسـه رحــلا


أنا المدينة مـن فـي الكـون يجهلنـي ومـن تـراه درى عنـى ومـا شـغـلا


تتلمـذ المجـد طفـلا عنـد مدرسـتـي حتـى تخـرج منهـا عالـمـا رجــلا


فتحـت قلبـي لخيـر الخلـق قاطـبـة فلـم يفارقـه يومـا مـنـذ أن دخــلا


وصـرت سيـدة الدنيـا بــه شـرفـا أسمى لكـل حـدود الأرض قـد وصـلا


ومسجدي كـان ... بـل مـازال أمنيـة تهفـوا إليـه قلـوب ضلـت السـبـلا


فـكـل مغـتـرب داويــت غربـتـه مسحـت دمعتـه .... حوَلتهـا جــذلا


وفـى هـواي مـلا ييـن تنـام عـلـى ذكري .... وتصحو على طيفي إذا أرتحلا


تنافسوا فـي غرامـي... أرسلـو كتبـا وأنفقـوا عندهـا الركـبـان والـرسـلا


أنـا المـنـورة الفيـحـاء ذا نسـبـى إذا البـدور رأتنـي أطـرقـت خـجـلا


هـا أنـت مـا بيـن عشاقـي تقبلنـي تطـارد الهـم فـي عيـنـي والمـلـلا


صرت الأمين على حسنى وصـرت يـد ا تـرش مائـي عـلـى وردي إذا ذبــلا


فكـن علـى فقرائـي رحمـة ... فلقـد أمسـت ديارهمـو مـن بؤسهـا طلـلا


وكـن رفيـقـا إذا عاقـبـت مذنبـهـم بعـض العقـاب إذا ضاعفـتـه قـتـلا


وابطـش بكـل يــدٍ تمـتـد عابـثـة وابعث بحزمـك فـي أعصابهـا الشلـلا


كفكفتُ دمعي فخـذ قلبـي لقـد سألـوا عنـه . فقلـت ، لقـد أعطيتـه رجـلا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أين المدينة عني أين تربتها....... .....مني وأين شذاها وأين ناديها
لم انسها اوينسى المرء بغيته....... ..وهل سوى طيبة عندي اناجيها
لم تلهني عنك باريس وروعتها ....... ولا سويسرا وما تحوي روابيها 
لم تطف لندن من شوقي توقده .......... وقبل لندن هنبرج ومافيها


السيد عبيد بن عبدالله مدني رحمه الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أضواء المدينة المنورة

*
 يوسف فرج



أبرق بدا من جانب الغــور يلمعُ ----أم الصبح من سلع على الكون يطلعُ
أم النور وهاج السنا طيب الشذى----بجنح الدجى فى طيبة الطيب يسطـع
بقاع شذاها مازج النـور والهـدى----فأضحى أديـم الأرض فيهـا يشـعـشع
وتلك التى من أفقها أسفـر الهدى----على الكـون فإنجـاب الظلام المـروع
بها حرم قد كان للوحى مـهبطـــا-----شــرع مـــن آيـاتــــه مــا يشـــــــرع
أطل على الدنيا بأسمى رسالــة-----تـعـالـيـمـهـا أعـلى وأغــلـى وأرفــــع
وأعلى لواء النور يزهو مرفرفا----على خفقـة الطاغـوت يهــوى ويـركـع
ودكت حصون الكفرمن هيبة الهدى----وسارالهدى فى الناس يدعو ويسمع
وشعت على الدنيا مصابيح طيبة---- فـعـادت بــلاد الله بالـنــور تـرتـــــــع
وخرت طواغيت الجهالات والعمى----وأسبابها فـى الكـون أمسـت تقـطـــع
وأضحى بنوالإسلام فى الأرض أنجما----بها يهتدى السارى وللحق يرجــع
إذا رفرفت أعلامـهـم كـان خفقهـا---- سحـاب العطايـــا أينمــا حل يمـــــرع
وإن هم غزوا كانت مواضى سيوفهم----بروق الحـيـا أو فى يد الحق مبضـع
وأضحى بهم فى طيبة النور قلعة----إذا ذكـرت للــكفـــر يهـــوى ويــصــــرع
ولاغرو أن يهوى لها البأس والندى----فتـســتـقـطـب الدنيــا وتعطى وتمنــــع
وتسمو لما فوق التسامى وتفتـــدى----فريــدة حُـســــن لايـدانيـــــه مطمـــــع
وكم قلدت جيـــد الليــــالى وأهلـــهــــا----عقود الدرارى فهى كالنجـــم تلمــع
وكم بددت وهم العمى عن أولى النهى----ومنـت على الأيـــام تبنـى وتبـــــدع
وجاءت بلاد الله طوعـــا لأمرهــــــــا----تدين لـهـا فيمـا تـولـى وتـــنـــــــزع
وتهوى لها الأقطار مـن كــل وجهــــة----وتهـفـو لهـا الدنيـا فتـخـشى وتطمـع
ولما تراءى بعض أضواء نـارهـــا----على القدس جاءت نحوها القدس تهرع
وزفت الى الفاروق فى حلة الرضا----تكـلـلـها الرهبــــان طوعــا وتخضـــــع
والقى لهــا طـور التجـلى قيـــــادة----لأن طــواه عـن طـــواهــــــا مفـــــــرّع
ولمـا انتحى منها الى مصر كوكب----وسهـم حصيــف حازم الـرأى مصقــــع
بنى فوق ارباص الفراعـيـن دولـة----نـزاريـة الاعـلام بالـحـق تصــــــــــــد  ع
ولمــا أعارت بعض مـجـــــــدها----الى الشـام أضحـــت وهى بالنجم تطمــــع
وأضحى اديم النجم ميدان خيلهـا----وأضحـى لهــا فى هامـة النجــــم مربـــــع
وأهدت الى بغداد صرحـا ممردا----قـواريـره مـن هـامـة الشـم أمـــــنـــــــ  ــــع
فنالت بها بغداد أزهى عهودهــــا----وتوجــهـا تــاج النضــــار المـرصّــــــــ  ـع
وقرطبة أضحت على ظـل ظلهـا----بهـا العلــم يبدو والحـضـارات تبــــــــــدع
على أن سلطان السياسات لو خبا----وحــاد بـأقــوام عــن الأم مــــنـــــــــ  ـــزع
فلا زال سلطان الهدى شامخ الذرى----الــى ظلــــه الأيـــام تـأوى وتـخـشــــــع
ومابرحت كالأمس تستـهـم الهــدى----وتـسـتـقـطـب الدنيا فتعطى وتـمــنــــع
وأزكى صلاة الله تهدى مدى المدى----على المجـتـبى وهـو الشفيــع المشفــع..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شوقي الى بلدِ الرسولِ كبيرُ 
والشوق يبعثهُ النوى فيثورُ 


من لي الى ملء العيون بطيبةٍ 
قلبي بلا جُنحٍ يكاد يطيرُ 


أين الجبال الشامخات بنورها 
أين الخيام وأين أين العِيرُ 


أين النخيل الباسقات بعزها 
أينَ الروابي الخضر أين غديرُ 


أين القباب العاليات بفنها 
أين المنار وأين ذاك النورُ 


فالقبة الخضراء يعلو نورها 
فيضاء منها سهلها والدورُ 


والروضة الغراء فاح أريجها 
ينبيكَ عن عطرِ الرياضِ عبيرُ 


والوحي ما بين الستور مجلجلٌ 
والهدي والتنزيلُ و التنويرُ 


جلَّ المكان وجلَّ من أهدى الورى 
نوراً و هديًا للانام ينيرُِ 


والحصوة الحمراء شاهد عزةٍ 
حتى حمام الايك جاء يزورُ 


الله أكبر يا مدينة أحمدٍ 
بكِ طول عمري إنني لفخورُ 


قد طفت في شرق البلادِ و غربِها 
ما للمدينة في البلادِ نظيرُ 


لا لن يطيب لي المقام بغيرها 
مهما تلاقى السير والتيسيرُ 


يا سيّدَ الرُّسل الكرام تحيةً 
يرجى بها عند الصراطِ عبورُ 


في موقف الحشر العظيم نبيُّنا 
هو للبريّة شافعٌ و مُجيرُ 


*الشاعر مجدي خاشقجي

*http://rashf-alm3any.com/rashf_new/v...php?f=2&t=2750

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يا سَعْدَ طَيْبَةَ إذْ حَلَّ الحَبِيبُ بِهَـا 
حَلَّـتْ بِها سَامِقَاتُ الْمَجْدِ وَالْهِمَمِ 
كأنَّـها ونَسِيِمُ البِـشْرِ يَغْمُـرُها 
إشْـرَاقُ مُؤْتَلِـقٍ أَوْ وَجْهُ مُبْتَسِمِ 
آلَـتْ عَلى نَفْسِها بِاللهِ تَنْـصُرُهُ 
للهِ أَفْئِــدَةُ أَوْفَـى عَلى الـذِّمَمِ 
مِـنْ كُلِّ حرٍّ أَبِيِّ النَّفْسِ وَاهِبِهَا 
وَكُلِّ أَرْوَعَ وَضَّاحِ الْجَبِيِنِ كَمِي 
يَـوَدُّ كُـلُّ عَـدُوٍّ عِنْدَ رُؤْيَـتِهِ 
لَوْ لَمْ يُعَارِضْ وَلَمْ يُعْرِضْ وَلَمْ يَقُمِ 
فَأَصْبَحَ الخَصْمُ مِنْ بَأْسائِهِـمْ بَدَدَاً 
مـا بَيـْنَ مُنْكَسِرٍ أَوْ بَيْنَ مُصْطَلَمِ 
وَأَصْبَحَتْ دَوْلَـُة الإسْـلامِ سَائِدَةً 
وَالْحُكْـــمُ للهِ لا أَهْـوَاءِ مُحْتَكِمِ 


*أنس عثمان (من قصيدة نهج النهج)

http://rashf-alm3any.com/rashf_new/v...php?f=2&t=2750
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مدينة و قصيدة (المدينة المنورة)
http://rashf-alm3any.com/rashf_new/v...php?f=2&t=2750

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*وحي المدينة المنورة*


للشاعر / عـَــزيز أبـاظــة


أتــــلك روابــيها العـــــــــلا وهضــابهــا ** وهــذي القبــــاب المشـــرفـات قبــابهــا ؟
نعـــم ، إنــها مثـــوى الـرسول وروضـه ** تقـــــــدس واديـــــها وطــــــاب تــرابهـــا
أفــضنـــــا إليهــا خــاشعـــات قلـــوبنــــا ** ملبيـــــةً أحنــــاؤهـــــ  ــا وشعــــــــابــ  ــهـا
يــَـــلــــــج  ُّ بها شـــوق لأطهـــر مضجــع** فتنـــدى وقـد يـَــشْـفـــى القــلوبَ انتحابها
ويمــــلأ أطـــــواء النفــــوس مهـــابـــــة ** تـــوالـــى تغشــيهــا لـهـا وانثيـــــــابـ  ـــها
نـــرد الدمــــــوع الســافحـــــات وننثنــي ** فـــــلا ينثنــــــي تهتــــانــها وانســكــابها
ذكـــــرت رســـــــول الله والبيـــد حولنــا ** تطـــــالعنــــ  ـــــــــا أســــرابهــا وسرابـها
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ

ولمـــا بلغنــــا رَاوَحـَـتـْـنـ  َـــــا مشــــارف ** يـــــرف عليها طـُــهْـرُهـــا وانـتســـابــها
وشـــدّت إليهـــا ـ أعيــنَ الركب ـ روضة ** تعـــالــى على لحـــظ العيــــون جنـابــــها
مــباركـــة الأفنــــاء لمـــاحــــــة الســنــا ** تضـــوّع مســـكـــًا ســاحــهــــا وقبــابـها
حــوت ( واحـد الأكـوان ) مذ بدء خلقـها ** إلــى يــوم يطـــوى كالــزمــــان كتابــــها
وضمــت ( سراج الخلق ) تهفــو قلوبـها ** إليــــــه وتعنــــــو باليـــقين رقــــابهــــــ  ا
نبــــيٌ جــــلاه اللــهُ للنـــــــاس حجـــــــةً ** فأقصـــر عنهــا شكـــــها وارتيـــــابهــ  ـــا
وأرســــله عتــــقـــًا وأمــــنــــًا رحمــــــةً ** يضـــيء ديــاجيـــرَ الوجـــود شهــــــابــها
وأيــــــــده بالـــديـــن يصفـــــو معــينـــــه ** ويضفــــو وبالأخــــــــل  اق يذكــو نصـابـها
نمتــــــــه القــــروم الصــِّيدُ من آل هاشــم ** مطهـــــرة أحســــــابــها وثيــــــــابــ  ــهــا
وقـفـــت ومـــا سلمـــت حــــتى ترادفـــت ** خــواطـــر نفــسٍ يَـنـْـتـَحِيهَ  ـــا مصــابهــا
عـِــذَابٌ مــن الأيـــام أقـــــلــــع أنســــهـا ** ولــم يبـــــق إلا مــُــــرُّهــا وعـــــذابـــهـ  ا
وأطيــــاف ذكـــرى ، صابها طمَّ شـُـهدها ** بـروحــــي شـُـهْــد الذكـــريات وصابهــــا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مشاركة شعرية لابن المرحل وهو يحن إلى طيبة 


يا أهل طيبة طاب العيش بينكم * جاورتم خير مبعوث إلى الأمم
عاينتم جنة الفردوس من كثب * في مهبط الوحي والآيات والحكم
لنتركن لها الأوطـان خاليـة * ونسـلكن لها البيـداء في الظلم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* قصيد للشاعر يوسف النبهاني :* 


يا رعى الله طـيبة من رياض * طاب فيها الهوى وطاب الهـواء
شاقني في ربوعها خـير حي * حـل لا زينـب ولا أسـماء
ليت شعري كيف الوصول إلى طيبة * وهي الحـبـيبة الــعذراء
فتــداوي سواد قلب محب * أثـرت فيه عينها الـزرقاء
حبذا العيد يوم يبـدو المصلى * والنقـا والمنـاخة الفيحـاء
ينحني المنخنى هناك على الصب * حنوا وتعطف الزوراء
ولو أن تضحك الثنايا إذا ما * ثار من شدة السرور البكاء
حي يا بـرق بالحجاز غريباً * من نداهم لكل روح غذاء
حي يا بـرق بالمدينة حـبًا * لعلاهم قد دانت الاحياء
حي عني عربا بطيبة طابوا * طاب فيهم شعري وطاب الثناء
حي عربا هم سادة الخلق طرا * لهم الناس أعبد وإماء
خيموا ثم في رياض جنان * حسوتها الخضراء والغبراء
حي عني سلعاً وحي العوالي * حبذا حبذا هناك العلاء
حي عني البقيع والسفح * والمسجد حيث الأنوار حيث البهاء

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*على أبواب طيبة*


 أحمد عبد الحفيظ شحاته


حمــلــــتُ لجـاجـاتي ، وجـئتُ مُسلِّمـًا **** وخطْـوُ فـؤادي قبــل خطْـــــوىَ أقـْدمـا
أُصـافــــحُ بالنجــوى ، وأدْلـفُ بالمنــى **** لعـلِّي بنـور القـُـرب أقـطــــــفُ أنجـمـا
أرى الأرضَ تعـلُــو فـــي مـــداك كأنهــا **** علـتْ بخيـوط الضـوء منك إلى السمــا
فأرضٌ بنــــهـر الـطُّـــــهر ضــــاءَ ترابـُهـا **** وشــرَّفـهــا الله العــــــزيــــ  ــزُ وأكــرمـا
وأرســل فيهـا مصــــطــــفـاه  ُ محمـــدًا **** لَخيـــــرُ بـــــلاد الله فضــلاً ومغنــــمــا
إلى طيبـة الفيحـاء تهفـُـو حشاشـتـي **** ديـارِ الــــذي شـــــدَّ الرِّحــالَ ويـمـَّمـا
أتـاهـا ، وبالدّيـن القـويــــم مهاجــــــرًا **** تبــــارك من صــلّى عليـــــه وسلمـــا
كـأنـــــي قطــاةٌ بالفضــــــاء طليقـــــةٌ **** سمــتْ بجنـاح الحـبِّ رُوحـًا وأعـــظُما
وهـل غيـُرها مهـوى لخفقـــةِ عابـــــدٍ **** وبـــــرْدُ ثــراهـا بالنبـــــــيِّ تنـــسـَّمـا
ســلامـًا رســــــول الله كلَّ هنيـهـــــة **** بها رفَّ طيــــــرٌ فـي حمــاك وحـــوَّمـا
تـُنـــازع قلبـــــي إذ ذكـــــرتُكَ هـــــزَّةٌ **** كــهزَّة عصــفــورٍ يـــــــذوبُ تـرنّمــــــا
سـمــــوْتَ بــما أولاكَ ربُّـك رفـــعـــــةً **** ونـاجـــــزْت فيمــــا قـد أحـــلَّ وحرَّمـا
رفعــتَ لـواء الحـــقِّ فــــي كلِّ بُقعــةٍ **** وحيـِّرتَ وجْـهَ الشـركِ شِلْـوًا محطـمـًا
وأنت أرقُّ الخـلــــق طــــرًّا لمـن أتـى **** وأوسـعهمْ قلبــًا ، وأوفــــرهمْ حـمـى
تبــــــاركَ مــــن أولاكَ كـــــلَّ كـرامــةٍ **** فكنــت ختـامـــــًا ثــمَّ كنـــت مقـدَّمـا
إليـك لـواءُ الحمــــد يُرفـــــعُ والــــورى **** ظمــاءٌ صـوادِ يلـهثــــــون من الظـمــا
شهيـدًا عليهـمْ في حصافـــــةِ قائـــدٍ **** وصـدْق نصـــيــحٍ قـد أبــــان وأفهمـــا
عريكــــةُ مـأمــــــولِ لكلِّ سماحـــــةٍ **** بـراهــــا كمـا يرضـى المليـكُ وقــوَّمـا
يـذوبُ لها جــــــذْعُ النخـيل صبابـــــةً **** ويألفُــــها جــنٌ فيقبـــــلُ مســلـــمـا
أيا طيبــةَ الفيحـاء روضـــــــةَ أحمــــدٍ **** حياضُـك للحــقِّ الصــــُّراح قـد انتـمـى
نـزيلُك خـيــــر الناس حيــــن تقـدَّمتْ **** خطـاهُ انتحـى عنـك العـذابُ وأحجما
وفرَّتْ خـُطى الشيطــان دونك وانثنتْ **** تكبكــبُ لا أرضـــــًا تـُلاقـى ولا سـمـا
شـرُفتِ مكانـًا ، وارتفعـــتِ مكــــانـةً **** تتـيـهُ بــها الأيـــــام نـُــــــورًا وأنْــغمـا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ولشاعر طيبة : *محمد ضياء الدين الصابوني - رحمه الله -*
عضـو رابطـة الأدب الإسـلامي العـالمية :

قلـب المتيـم هائـم بهواهـا
هي طيبة عم الوجـود سناهـا 
زرها وقبل تربة قـد مسهـا
قدم الحبيب من الجنان براهـا 
كم ذا يكابد من يفارق مرغمـا
ويحب من أجل الحبيب ثراها ! 
فتراه دوما هائما في روضهـا
مستعبـر العينيـن يدعـو الله 
متضرعا فـي ذلـة ومهابـة
والروح مصغية إلى نجواهـا 
وسفينة الأشواق قد أرست بها
في حيرة ،سبحان من أرساهـا 
كم سالت العبرات في جَنَبَاتهـا
كم صعدت أعماقنـا الآهـات! 
إني إذا ذكرت لتهمـي أدمعـي
وأعيش أيامي علـى ذكراهـا 
ماذا أقول ؟ وقد شغفت بحسنها
ملكت على عيني طيب كراهـا 
تحلو بها الأيام وهي مريـرة
حتى ولو جار الزمان وتاهـا 
أيام أمرح ناعما فـي جوهـا
وتحفنـي بحنانهـا عينـاهـا 
يا عاشق المختار طب نفسا بها
غمرتك بالآلاء ريـا شذاهـا 
أنَّى اتجهتَ رأيت فيها أنفسـا
حرَّى وتلثم في التراب شفاهـا 
وترى يقبل تربَها فـي لهفـة
ويكحل العينين فـي رؤياهـا 
الشمس تخجل من ضياء جبينها
والبدر يقبس من بهي ضياهـا 
جبريل يغشاها بآيـات الهـدى
تتنزل الآيـات فـي أرجاهـا 
تلك العرائس كم تتيه بحسنهـا
تحيي وتنعش قلب من يهواهـا 
ما بين منبـر أحمـد ومقامـه
من جنة الفردوس قـد سواهـا 
الله باركهـا و بـارك أهلهـا
وجبالها وهضابهـا وثراهـا 
أجد السعادة والسرور بقربهـا
يا ليتني قد فزت في سكناهـا 
إني وإن فارقت " طيبة" حقبـةَ
لأحن من شـوق إلـى لقياهـا 
وأكاد للذكـرى أذوب صبابـة
وأنا الذي في حبها قـد تاهـا 
فلعل يجمعنا الزمـان بطيبـة
اطفي أوار النفس في مغناهـا 
غنيت" ملحمة النبـوة " والهـا
والله يعلـم صدقهـا وتقاهـا 
الود والإخلاص لحمة نسجهـا
والحب والأشواق كـل سداهـا 
أحد الحبيـب يحبنـا و نحبـه
ونـزوره بعشيـة وضحاهـا 
قد ضم حمزة الشهيد بحضنـه
وحنا حنو المرضعات وباهـى 
والله أسأل أن أقيـم بأرضهـا
ويضمني بعد الممـات ثراهـا 
فالله أكرم من يحقـق منيتـي
فأنا المتيـم لا أحـب سواهـا 
صلّى المليك على النبي وآلـه
ما دام ينفح في الوجود شذاهـا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الحميد العباسي (توفي قبل القرن العاشر الهجري) 
في كتابه *عمدة الأخبار في مدينة المختار


*بفضل إله مالك الملك غافــــــــــر 
مقسم أرزاق العباد وقاهر


تقسمت الأوطان بين المعاشـــــر 
فكان نصيبي كابراً بعد كابر


مدينة خير الرسل مهبط وحيــــه 
سقاها إلاهي ماطراً بعد ماطر


ومد عليه وبله وسيولــــــــــ  ــــه 
فيغدودق الوادي بأحد وحاجر


وتزهو تلاع بالعقيق وزهوهـــــا 
وسلع إلى السقيا إلى سفح غائر 


ووادي قناة ياله كم به ثـــــــــوى 
شهيد كعبدالله والد جابر 


وبئر اريس مع قباء ورامـــــــــة 
بها طبت في وقت من الهم شاغر


وخيف بطحان السعيد مساجــــــد 
ترى بين نخل كالنجوم الزواهر 


دعي المصطفى فيها ففرت عداته 
وكانت قلوب القوم عند الحناجر 


كريم مقامات تجلت بقاعهـــــــــا 
بها أم آت من مقيم وزائر


كلفت بها حتى ألفت جمالهــــــــا 
وحتى بدا مني خفي الضمائر 


وكنت إلى الراحات ترتاح مهجتي 
تهدى بربات الخدود السواحر


وألهو إذا وقتي خلا من منغــص 
باخوان صدق نزهة للمحاضر 


فبعد الصبا عفت الهوى ومزاحه 
وقلت أيا نفس كفي أن تكابري 


فنكب اذا عن عزة و سعـــــــــاده 
وحاشاك أن تهوى كحيل المحاجر 


ودع عنك لبنى واستماع غنائهـا 
وأقبل على الأخرى بقلب وبادر


فلو نظرت سعدى إلي تعــــــجبت 
وقالت بمن يعتاض عني مسامري


الم تعلمي اني تعوضت طيبـــــــة 
فلا تطمعي في العود يا أم عامر 


تبدلت من كل البلاد بأسرهــــــــا 
بلاد رسول الله أبرك طاهر


فما مثلها عندي شبيه لذاتهـــــــا 
سوى مكة سادت بتلك المشاعر


فضائل صحت بالصحاح لطيــــبة 
فخذها بقلب واستمعها لاخر 


شهيد لنا أو شافع سيد الـــــورى 
لصبر على لأوائها المتكاثر 


كذاك لمن وفي بها مثل ذلـــــــــه 
ليهن بوعد من صدوق لشاكر


وكم صح في أخبارها من فضائل 
فمن تربها للداء دفع الدرائر


حباها بمثل ما دعاه لمكــــــــــــ  ـة 
فجاور وطب نفساً بهذي المفاخر


وذلك ضعف الضعف صدق محقق 
فكن قانعاً فيها بقوت وصابر 


وكم من كرامات تجلت لأهلــــــها 
بلفظ روينا مسند متواتر 


فكم سعدكم يانازلين جــــــــــواره 
بتحويل حماها ونفي المضارر 


وطابت فما الدجال يهدى خلالهــا 
ولا مجرم إلى ابتلى بالدوائر 


ومن أهلها بالسوء قصداً أرادهـم 
اذيب كملح ذاب ويل لماكر 


ولما ان اختار المــــهيمن حفظها 
حماها بأملاك سداد البوادر 


فمن عزها أملاكه فــــــــي نقابها 
تردد دجالاً محلى بكافر
وطاعـــن طاعـــــــون كذلك ترده 
وان عم تطوافاً فليس بعابر 


وآمن من خسف ومن ان يصيبها 
عذاب وهو فينا بقدرة قادر 


ومنها لمجزوم دواء سباخهـــــــا 
وخذها كرامات أتت ببشائر 


وكان إذا ليل سجى قام داعيـــــــاً 
لأهل بقيع الغرقد المتفاخر 


فيهدي إليهم من حفيل دعائــــــه 
ويسأل مولاه باحضار خاطر


ووصى جميع الناس طراً بجـاره 
فقال احفظوني امتي في مجاوري


وقد قال ما من ذاك والله ابتغـــى 
مكان لدفني من جميع المقابر 


سوى هذه( يعني بها ترب طيبة) 
فأكرم بترب للرسول مباشر 


دعى ودعى حتى دعى في ثمارها 
فصار بها ليزكو كحائط جابر


كذلك في صاع ومد دعا لنــــــــــا 
فيشبعنا ربع وشطر لصابر 


بها مسجد للمصطفى أي مسـجــد
به حجرة فيها الدليل للحائر


صلاة بألف يا سعادتنا بهـــــــــــا 
فوائد طابت متجراً لمتاجر 


به روضة مع منبر وسط جنـــــة 
علت يالها من روضة لمفاخر


ومنبره والحوض تحت رتاجــــه
وهل مثله من منبر في المنابر


ذكرت قليل من فضائل طيبـــــــة 
ومن رام حصراً ما يكون بقادر 


الى لا تلوموني فإني احبهـــــــا
فكم خولتني ما تمنت خواطري 


فمن طيبها طيبي واحمد طيبهـا
سوى البيت ما يبقي لها من مناظر


أيا عاذلي فيها تأمل جمالهـــــا
وانوار خير الخلق باد وحاضر 


سألزمها دهري وأحكي علومها 
وارفع عنها طاقتي كل جائر 


والزم ذاتي صحنها ورحابهــــا 
وحجرتها والسر خلف الستائر 


حلفت يمناً ليس في الكون مثلها
لأن بها قبر الشفيع المؤازر 


فيا رب عد يا ذا الجلال بمنــــة 
فقد رجفت مني لخوفي بوادري


وصلي على المختار من آل هاشم 
وآل وصحب في مساء وباكر 


أخص ابا بكر حبيب محمـــــــد
وصاحبه الفاروق ماضي الأوامر


وليس كعثمان الشهيد بداره 
ومن كعلي في قتال العساكر 


زبير وسعد ووبن عوف وطلحة
وبعد سعيد والختام بعامر 


فعفواً وصفحاً يا كريم بحبهم 
فاني عريق في ذنوب غواير 


وفي دار خير الرسل عندك مولدي
وفيها مقامي لم أحل دهر داهر 


ولي قد مضى سبعون عاماً مصانة
تنيف بسبع طاب زرعا لباذر


تخللها خمسون حجاً وعمرة 
تنيف بسبع حبذا من ذخائر 


ولي نسب أرجو إليه يجرني
شريف كريم فاخر بعد فاخر


فيا رب فاغفر للجميع بحبه 
وبالفضل عاملنا ولطف مثابر 


على سنة المختار ثبت قلوبنا
ولا تخزنا في يوم كشف السرائر 


وهذى بتشويق النفوس وسمتها
فسارع إلى نص العروس وبادر

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نظم *سعد الدين بن عبد الجليل برادة* ( المدني ) 
وهو في دمشق أثناء سفر متشوقا إلى المدينة 



عن در مبسمها عن دمع أجفاني 
عن الشقيقِ كذا عن خدها القاني 


عن المحيا عن البدر المنير وعن 
سود الغدائر عن ليلات أشجاني 


أرى الصبابة عن ثبت الغرام بها 
صحيحةً سَـلسلت في الحب أحزاني 


من لي برؤيتها يوماً و قد عطفت 
بواو أصداغها رحماً على العاني 


فمُبتدىَ الحب مني نظرةٌ سبقتْ 
كانت لها خبراً في نشر إعلاني 


يا للهوى لسويعاتٍ مضت (بِـ قُبا) 
و (للعوالي) بقلبي وخز مُرانِ 


قربانُ روحيَ أُفديه لرؤيتها 
يا ليت شعريَ هل أحظى (بقربانِ) 


واحر قلبي فذا (وادي العقيق) فكمْ 
أجرته عيناي منظوماً بعقيانِ 


لذلك (السيح) ساحت عبرتي وغدت 
تسقي (النقا) و لكم سالت (بـِ بطحانِ) 


يا حادي العيس قفْ هذا (البقيعُ) و ذا 
(سلعٌ) فإنَّ به روحي و ريحاني 


هذي الربوع التي أضحى الغزال بها 
يرعى القلوبَ وأرعاه و يرعاني 


عاث الزمانُ بنا رغماً ففرقنا 
يا للرجال لهذا العائث الجاني 


ما كنت أحسب أن الدهر يصدعنا 
بالبعدِ حتى سقانا كأس هجرانِ 


أواه أواه من حر الفراق وما 
يبقى من الوجد في أحشاء ولهانِ 


لا تنكروا جزعي لم يبقَ لي جَلَدٌ 
على النوى فجهول الحب يلحاني 


ولو رأى عاذلي من قد شُغِفت بهِ 
لبات يأمر فيما ظل ينهاني 


قصدي مرادي مرامي بغيتي طلبي 
تقبيل أعتاب طه فخر عدنانِ 


محمد خير مبعوثٍ بمألكةٍ 
من ذي الجلال بآياتٍ و برهانِ 


من خصه الله بالقرآن معجزةً 
ما نالها مرسلٌ من عند ديانِ 


خير الخليقة ما جاءته ساجدةً 
ضالُ الفلاةِ و عادت ذات إذعانِ 


آيات قرآنه قد أعجزت ملأ ً 
كانت بلاغتهم تزري (بسحبانِ) 


المصطفى المجتبى الحامي ببعثته 
أي الضلالة و الهادي بإيمانِ 


هذا النبي الذي يمسي النزيل به 
في جنةِ الخُلدِ أو في روضِ عدنانِ 


هذا الرسول الذي من بين اصبعه 
فاضت مياهٌ فأروت كل ظمآنِ 


هذا الحبيب الذي في حق جيرتهِ 
أوصى و أوعد مؤذيهم بخذلانِ 


هذا الحريص علينا و الرؤوف بنا 
هذا الغياثُ اذا ما الخطب أضناني 


هذا الشفيعُ غداً يوم الحساب اذا 
طال الوقوف بنا من عظم حُسبانِ 


يا سيد الرسل يا خير الخلائقِ جُدْ 
بالعفو منك فإن الذنب ألجاني 


أهديك ألف صلاةٍ كلما سجعت 
ورقاء فوق غصون الرندِ والبانِ 


و تشمل الآل والاصحاب قاطبةً 
أزكى التحية مع يُمنٍ و رضوانِ 


ما قال ذو شجنٍ و الوجد أرّقه 
عن دُر مبسمها عن دمع أجفاني

منقولة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من قصيدة: *أنــــا فـــي طــيـــبــــة*

أنا في طيبةٍ أتيه على الدهـ 


ر.. وأمشي على رؤوس الليالي 


حاملاً مشعل الفخار أغني 


بشموخ في موكب الآمال 


هامتي في العلا تباهي الثريا 


ويدي تستبيح دنيا المحال 


عن يميني الشموس تمضي نشاوَى 


والبدور الوِضاء حذو شمالي 


وهرقل يسير من خلف كسرى 


عجباً من مهابتي وجلالي 


يسألان الأعراب عن سر فخري 


وطموحي وروعتي في المقال 





فترد الأيام .. هذا فخور 


بتراث الرجال إثرَ الرجال 


إنه شاعر بأحمد يشدو 


وبأصحابه بناة المعالي 


لا تلوماه إن تباهى وغنى 


في حمى طيبة لحون الجمال 


إنما الشعر يستطاب إذا ما 


جاء مستلهماً دروب الكمال 


يا طيوب الأمجاد تعبث ذكرى 


لم يزل شأوها بعيدَ المنال 


إيه.. ما أجمل الحديث عن الما 


ضي.. وعن روعة العصور الخوالي 


تتوالى الأحداث وهي عذارى 


وتمر الأيام وهي حوال 


قمم ترفض الفناء وساحٌ 


تتأبَّى على صروف الليالي

*محمد العيد الخطراوي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قال الشيخ أمين كتبي رحمه الله: 
*


لي في المدينة أحباب إذا نظروا ~ إليّ ولت همومي وانجلى الضررُ 
وأصبح القلب في أنس وفي فرحٍ ~ جمٍ وصاحبني التوفيق والظفرُ
يا أهل طيبةَ هيا إنني دنِفٌ ~ وإنني للذي أمّلتُ منتظرُ 
جرت عوائدُكم أن المحب إذا ~ ناداكمُ بلسان الحب ينجبرُ 
والحب ُ مِلء جناني بل تجسّم في ~ شخصٍ على صورتي إن دلتِ الصورُ 
يا سيدَ الرسْلِ أدركني فما بقيَت ~ لي حيلةٌ غيرَ حبٍ منك مدّخـَرُ 
لله ميلادُك الغالي الذي سعدَتْ ~ به البسيطةُ وانجابَت به الغِيَرُ 
يومٌ به ضاءتِ الدنيا فما طلعَت ~ شمسٌ على مثله فيها ولا قمرُ 
تحيةٌ لك من قلبٍ معطرةٌ ~ يزيدُ عَرفَ شذاها رَوْحُكَ العطِرُ 
وقائلٍ لي ما تشتاق قلتُ له ~ أشتاق طيبة شوقـًا ليس ينحصرُ 
فخلني في ربا الإلهام مرتقبًا ~ أستلهمُ الشعرَ فما تبعثُ الذِكـَرُ 
واسمع أناشيدَها ءايًا مفصَلةً ~ كما تـُفصَلُ في أسلاكها الدررُ 
وقبةٍ سندسيُ اللون جَلـّلـَها ~ تزهو ورونقـُها أنوارُها الخضُرُ 
تكاملَ الحُسنُ فيها فهو مؤتنقٌ ~ تـَلـَذهُ القلبُ والأحشاءُ والبصرُ 
وأشرق النور فيها وهو منبثقٌ ~ منها يعم ربا الدنيا ويزدهرُ 
لها أحاديث في نفسي أرددها ~ فيلتقي عندها التاريخُ والعِبَرُ 
هناك في حجرةٍ فيحاءَ طيبةٍ ~ إذا ذكرتُ علاها دانتِ الحُجَرُ
قد فاقتِ العرشَ والكرسيَ واستلمَت ~ ركنـًا من الغيب يعيا دونه النظرُ 
وجاورَتْ روضةً مخضَلـّةً أنـُفـًا ~ يفوح في جانبيها الروضُ والزهَرُ 
يأوي إليها العباد الصالحون كما ~ تأوي الطيورُ إلى الأوكار تبتدرُ 
وقام في الجانب الغربي منبرُه ~ دومًا بأقدام خير الخلق يفتخرُ 
ولا ترى موضعًا إلا له شرفٌ ~ ولا منزلاً إلا به أثرُ 
وما منازلُ أصحاب الرسول بها ~ إلا مدارسِ بالقرءان تزدهرُ 
وطالما زارها جبريلُ في ملأٍ ~ من الملائكِ إبلاغـًا لِما أمِروا 
والشهرُ في كل أرضٍ عُشرُه قمرٌ ~ والشهر في أرض طه كله قمرُ 
وكلُ أيامِها عيدٌ يجِدُّ كما ~ أن الليالي بها في سعدها غـُرَرُ 
البدر فيها جليٌ لا استتارَ له ~ والبدر في غيرها يبدو ويستترُ 
تلك المعالي التي شاهدتـُها رسمَتْ ~ عندي لها سيرةً تحلو بها السيَرُ 
يا طيبةَ الخير أشواقـًا معجلةً ~ إلى متى أنا أستأني وأنتظرُ 
يا قائدَ الجو أنزلني إذا لمعَت ~ لعينك القبة الخضراءُ والحُجَرُ 
فوقفةٌ عند أبواب المدينة لا ~ تبقي من الشوق مطويًا ولا تذرُ 
هناك أقصدُ شباكَ الرسول لكي ~ أستغفرَ اللهَ حيث الذنبُ يُغتـَفـَرُ 
نجوى المحب مع المحبوب يسترُها ~ عن الوشاة فلا يبدو لها خبرُ 
عليك كل صلاة الله ما تـُليَتْ ~ في حفل ميلادك الآياتُ والسورُ 
والآل والصحبِ والأتباعِ قاطبةً ~ والغوث والقطب والأحباب إذا حضروا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ *شهاب الدين أحمد بن علي البسكري المالكي توفي 1009هـ* أجاب فيها من يسأل عن بقعة تفضل مكة المكرمة فذكر فضلها ثم أشار لقول الإمام مالك بتفضيل المدينة على مكة:

http://www.madeena.org/vb/t12100

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مدينة الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *مدينة نبي الخير والرحمة*

بمناسبة: المدينة المنورة عاصمة الثقافة الإسلامية لعام 2013م

*د. محمد منير الجنباز



*
نبيُّ اللهِ جودٌ لا يُجارى 
وفيضُ محبّةٍ تَهدي الحَيارى 
ونبعٌ وِرْدُهُ صافٍ زُلالٌ 
وبدرٌ للحَقيقَةِ ما تَوارى 
ورَحْمةُ خالِقٍ تُهْدى لأرضٍ 
ولولا هدْيُهُ عاشَتْ بَوَارا 
هوَ العَدْلُ الذي لم يُبْقِ منه 
طغاةُ الأرضِ اسْمَاً أو شِعَارا 
نبيٌّ قد أتى من بعدِ ليلٍ 
يعيد لها التّألُّقَ والفَخَارا 
فكانَ سَنَا الضياءِ إلى قلوبٍ 
وحبّاً يملأُ الدنيا ازْدِهَارا 
فما أملى الشريعةَ دون وحيٍ 
رعاهُ اللهُ عقلاً وَاقْتِدَارا 
وشكّلَهُ الإلهُ رحيمَ قَلْبٍ 
وكانَ الحِلمُ طبعاً وَاصْطِبَارا 
وروحٌ كالملائكِ في صفاءٍ 
ونفسٌ بالجَمَالِ زَهَتْ وَقَارا 
وفي الأخلاقِ ما دَاناهُ حيٌّ 
تَرَاها في تَعَامُلِهِ مَنَارا 
وفي الإغداقِ سَمْحٌ لا يُدَانى 
فَمَا للمالِ إنْ وَافى ادِّخَارا 
أليسَ منَ الجَهَالَةِ أنْ يُعادى 
نبيُّ كفُّهُ فاقت بحارا؟! 
فكمْ عانى صدوداً من قريشٍ 
وكانوا للهدى غدراً ونارا 
صراعُ البغي يَهْدُرُ كُلَّ جُهْدٍ 
وقد جعلوا العِنَادَ لهمْ مَدَارا 
فلا البرهانُ ينفعُ في حِوارٍ 
وهل يُجْدي معَ الصُّمِّ الحِوَارا 
وكم عُرِضَتْ عليهم معجزاتٌ 
فقالوا ذاكمُ السحرُ انبهارا 
فلا القرآنُ إذْ يُتلى عليهم 
تلينُ قلوبُهُمْ منهُ اعْتِبَارا 
فآياتُ الهُدَى قدْ مَيَّزُوها 
عَنِ الشِّعْرِ الذي عَمَّ الدِّيَارا 
فليستْ سَجْعَ كُهَّانٍ وَسِحْراً 
وليستْ كالأسَاطِيرِ اجْتِرَارا 
كلامٌ حينَ يُتْلى لا يُجَارى 
وقدْ عَجَزُوا عَنِ المِثلِ اقْتِدارا 
يَبُوءُ الحاقدون على نبيٍّ 
بذُلِّ الدّهرِ خِزْياً وَاحْتِقَارا 
لَئِنْ قدْ فَارَقَ الدنيا بجسمٍ 
فَبَاقٍ هَدْيُهُ يَسْري انْتِشَارا 
وقد بعثَ الحياةَ بدينِ حَقٍّ 
وَجَدَّدَ فيهِ للأخْلاقِ دَارا 
ويدعو الناسَ للتَّوحِيدِ نَهْجَاً 
فلا هودٌ رعتْهُ ولا النَّصارى 
أبى الفُجَّارُ إلا أنْ يُعيدُو 
صِرَاعَ البَغْيِ كالماضي اجْتِرَارا 
قلوبٌ غُلّفتْ بثيابِ حقدٍ؟ 
ونورُ عُلُومِنْا منْهَا اسْتَجَارا 
لقد لُعنتْ بما اجترأتْ ضَلالاً 
فَلاذَتْ بالظلام لها اسْتِتَارا 
وعصرُ العلم للإسلام جَلّى 
حَقَائِقَ بَثّهَا الجَهْلُ ضِرارا 
فباءَ الشَّكُ إذ زَرَعُوهُ يوماً 
هباءً وازْدَهى الحقُّ انتصارا 
أما سَمِعوا المآذنَ صَادِحَاتٍ 
تمجّدُ ربَّنَا ليلاً نهارا؟ 
تُنَادي خمسَ مَرّاتٍ لِدِينٍ 
تُوَحِّدُ طاعةً ربّاً جِهَارا 
وترجُو للوَرى فَوزاً بأُخْرى 
وهلْ في ما نريدُ لهم تَبَارا؟! 
رأينا أنَّ حقَّهمُ علينا 
بلاغاً ثمَّ همْ بعدُ اختيارا 
فلا الإكراهُ مَبْدَؤنا ولكنْ 
بحُسنِ بَيَانِنَا نُلغي الجِدارا 
أيَهْجُو مثلَ هذا الدينِ إلا 
حَقُودٌ ضَلَّ في التيهِ مَسَارا 
وحالفَ مَنْهَجَ الشيطانِ حَتّى 
يُحِيلَ مَعَالِمَ الدنيا دَمَارا 
هي الفوضى يُهَيّجُهَا حُروباً 
وكمْ منْ فِتْنَةٍ هَاجُوا مِرَارا 
حياةُ الناسِ تَسْمُو وَفْقَ دينٍ 
بهِ الأنوارُ تأبى الانْحِسَارا 
تَظَلُّ مُنَبِّهاً لحياةِ خَيْرٍ 
وفي الإظلامِ يَنْقَادُ السُّكَارى 
تَهِيبُ بكلِّ مَنْ وَفّى لِدِيْنٍ 
بأنْ يحمي المبادئَ والجِوَارا 
وتمضي بالسَّفِيهِ إذا تَمَادَى 
إلى عَزْلٍ فلا يُؤذي الخِيَارا 
أداةُ النَّشْرِ والإعلامُ هذي 
قَنَابلُ إنْ هَذَى كُفْرٌ وَثَارا 
تُدَمِّرُ مَا بَنَاهُ لَنَا حَلِيْمٌ 
وَتَجْعَلُ منْ مَدَائِنِنَا قِفَارا 
تُثيرُ الحربَ لا سِلْمٌ يُرَجّى 
تُؤَجّجُ في تَوَاطُئِها الشَّجارا 
فكيفَ تُجَيزُ تَلْفِيقَاً وخِرصَاً 
وَنَزْوَةَ حَاقِدٍ هَتَكَ السِّتَارا 
وأجَّجَ كُرْهَهُ لِرَسُولِ رَبٍّ 
بمَدِّ النارِ يُزْكِيْهَا سُعَارا 
وَظَنَّ المسلمينَ غَدَوا غُفَاةً 
وَهُمْ بهُمُومِهمْ بَاتوا أسَارى 
تأذى المسلمونَ بها وَنَادَوا 
لِثَوْرَةِ غَاضِبٍ يَأبى انْدِحَارا 
فكانَ العنفُ فِيهمْ رَدَّ فِعْلٍ 
ولولا حِكْمَةٌ لَغَدَتْ أُوَارا 
ليعلمَ مَنْ بَغى تَحْقِيْرَ دِيْنٍ 
بأنَّ المسلمينَ هَمُ الغَيَارى 
وأنَّ النارَ تحرقُ مَنْ صَلاها 
وَكَمْ للدِّينِ قد خَاضُوا الغِمَارا 
وإنْ قُتِلُوا هُمُ الشُّهَدَاءُ نَالُوا 
ثَوَابَ اللهِ أوْ فَازوا انْتِصَارا 
أُنادي المسلمينَ بأنْ يكونوا 
حُمَاةَ الدينِ حَقّاً لا يُمَارى 
وأنْ يُعْلُوهُ شأناً في نفوسٍ 
بعزَّتِهِ يَعِزُونَ افتخارا 
فلا الفوضى تُعِزُّ لنا كياناً 
ونمضي حين نتَّخِذُ القَرارا 
نُقَاطِعُ مَنْ عَصَانا في اعْتِقَادٍ 
وَنُبْدي إنْ تَحَاوَرْنَا اعْتِذَارا 
نُمَثّلُ دِيْنَنَا خُلُقَاً وَنَهْجَاً 
فَذا أجْدَى لِدَعْوَتِنَا اشْتِهَارا 
وهذا منهجٌ لِدُعَاةِ دِيْنٍ 
رَقَوا عِلْماً وَحِلْمَاً واقْتِدَارا 
بأهْلِ الرَّأيِ نَمْتَثِلُ اقْتِدَاءً 
فَهُمْ أهْدَى جِدَالاً وَابْتِكَارا 
وقدوةُ مَسْلَكٍ لشبابِ قَوْمِي 
إذا شِئْنَا التَّصَدِيَ والحِوَارا 
وَيَصْدُرُ فِكْرُنَا عَنْ رَأْيِ جَمْعٍ 
وَرَأْيُ الفَرْدِ أسْرَعُهُ انْدِثَارا 
فَمَا في المُسْتَبِدِّ صَلاحُ أمْرٍ 
فَكَمْ في رَأْيِهِ جَلَبَ الدَّمَارا 
وأضْحَى شَعْبُهُ كَخِوَاءِ طَبْلٍ 
وَبَثَّ بهِ الهَزِيْمَةَ وَالخُوَارا 
فَإنَّا بالتَّوَحُدِ جِدُّ عَزْمٍ 
وَكُنَّا فوقَ كَوْكَبنَا كِبَارا 


• • •


مدينةَ سَيِّدَ الرُّسُلِ اخْتِيَارا 
ففيكِ ثَقَافَةٌ تُهْدي الحَيَارى 
بكِ الوَحْيُ الكريمُ أتَى نَدِيّاً 
وقدْ خَصَّ المدينةَ والجِوارا 
بكِ القرآنُ نُزّلَ نورَ قلبٍ 
وقانونُ الحياةِ زَهَا وسارا 
بهِ الأحكامُ تَبْيَانٌ ورُشْدٌ 
وهديُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَمَّ انتشارا 
ثَوَتْ فيكِ الثقافةُ منْ قرونٍ 
وهذا العامُ أضحيتِ افتخارا 
أعَاصِمَةَ الثقافَةِ ذَاكَ عُرْسٌ 
وِشَاحُكِ صَارَ لِلدُّنيا شِعَارا 
فَطَيْبَةُ لِلثَّقَافَةِ دَارُ عِزٍّ 
وَأَضْحَتْ في مَرَابِعِهَا قَرَارا 
تَسَابقَ أهلُها حَمْلاً لِنُورٍ 
إلى مَنْ جاوَروا تلكَ الدّيارا 
رِسالَةُ رَبّنا لِشُعُوبِ أرضٍ 
ومَنْ سَكَنَ الممالكَ والبحارا 
فَخَاضُوا لِلوُصُولِ إلى شُعُوبٍ 
مَخَاطِرَ أشعلتْ حَرْباً أُوارا 
فما بخلوا لبذلِ دَمٍ طَهور 
فتلكَ أمانةٌ تُهْدى اختيارا 
أتيتم طيبةً مَثوَى نَبيٍّ 
وَمَثْوَى صَحْبِهِ كانوا الفَخَارا 
فمنهم جارُ أحمدَ في ثَواءٍ 
ومنهم في البقيعِ غَدَوا مَزارا 
لقولِ نبِّينا زوروا قبوراً 
تُذَكّرُنا مَمَاتاً وَاعْتِبارا 
وهذا مسجدُ الهادي مَنارٌ 
دُعِينا للصلاةِ بهِ وَقارا 
وأنَّ ثوَابَها عِدْلٌ لألْفٍ 
مِنَ الحَسَنَاتِ فَاقْتَطِفُوا الثمَارا 
ولا تَنْسَوا برَوْضَتِهِ صَلاةً 
فَنَفْسُ المَرءِ تَهْوى الانْبِهَارا 
وَتَهْوى أنْ تَجُوبَ معَ الأعَالي 
بأفلاكٍ تخطُّ لها مَدارا 
تَعِيْشُ معَ الْمَلائِكِ في خَيَالٍ 
وقد ذابت مع الطهر انصهارا 
ألا يا نفسُ للدنيا فعودي 
خُلِقْتِ بها وتبغينَ الفِرارا 
فما جلبابهم بلباس أُنسٍ 
وقد جُعِلَتْ غرائزنا اختبارا 
مَدِيْنَةَ أحْمَدٍ يَهْوَاكِ مَدْحِي 
فَلا عَتَبَاً أُريدُ وَلا اعْتِذارا

ربيع الأول 1434- 2013

http://www.alukah.net/web/al-gunbaz/0/59554/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رسالة لها علاقة 

**
صورة المدينة المنورة في الشعر السعودي الحديث من عام 1320 هـ 1420 هـ . 
دراسة في شاعرية المكان*


سليمان سالم السناني الجهني

http://k-tb.com/book/Arabi08045-%D8%...83%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة في الشعر السعودي الحديث

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...postcount=1159

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

طَيْبَةُ.. مهبطُ الكواكب
شعر/ ياسر آل غريب
بمناسبة اختيار المدينة المنورة عاصمة للثقافة الإسلامية :


http://www.al-amir.info/inf4/include...tion=s&id=1143


أبصرتُ فيكِ الأمسَ يحتضنُ الغَدَا


يا بقعةً ألقى الزَّمانُ رِكابَهُ
وأقامَ فيها كَفَّةً تَزِنُ المدى
لوَّنْتِ إيقاعَ الحياةِ, ولمْ يَزَلْ
طيرُ السَّلامِ على هواكِ مُغَرِّدا
والرَّملُ أصبحَ واحةً من عَسْجَدٍ
منذُ استضافتِكِ (النبيَّ مُحَمَّدا)
هذا الذي فتحَ الطريقَ بهجرةٍ
واختارَ شريانَ الإرادةِ مَقْصِدا
زرعَ المصائرَ في حقولِ مبادِئ
وأماطَ جَهْلا بالعقولِ مُعَرْبِدا
يا (طَيْبَةُ) ازدهرتْ معالمُكِ التي
في مُهْجَةِ التَّقْوى تجلُّ وتُفْتَدى
ما المسجدُ النَّبويُّ إلا مهبطٌ تهوي
بهِ كلُّ الكواكبِ سُجَّدا
أمْضَتْ عليهِ القُبَّةُ الخضراءُ
مِنْ سحرِ الجَنَى توقيعَهَا المتفرِدا
ومن (البقيعِ) تمورُ عابقةُ السَّنا
وجلالةُ الماضي تعانقُ سُؤْدَدا و(قباءُ)
ذاكرةُ المحاريبِ التي صلَّى بها التاريخُ, واصطفَّ الصَّدَى وكأنَّ (أُحْدًا)
في شموخِ العز كيانهِ راوٍ
تعيشُ بهِ الرِّوايةُ سَرْمَدا
يا (طيبة) الأشذاءِ, مُذْ رفَّ الصبا
آمنتُ أنَّ الحبَّ فيكِ تَعَدَّدا
روح ُالأماكنِ في رُبَاكِ تُحيطُ بي
وطبيعةُ الإلهامِ تُنْجِبُ فَرْقَدا
النَّخْلُ يَشهقُ بامتدادِ مطامحٍ
مازالَ ملءَ الكوكبيَّةِ سَيِّدا
وحمائمُ النَّجوى تلوحُ لخاطري
كالنيراتِ إذا الهديلُ تَوَقَّدا
وهناكَ في (وادي العقيقِ) بشارةٌ
ولكمْ لمحتُ على الجوانبِ هُدْهُدا
إيهٍ منوَّرَةَ الطيوفِ بلطفِها
ما جئتُ إلا بالهيامِ مُلَبَّدا
لمْ استطعْ رؤياكِ إلا مُغْرَقًا
فعليكِ تنعقدُ المحبَّةُ بالندى
فيكِ (محمد) أَسَّسَ دوحةً
وبنى النفوسَ مِنَ (الإخاء) وشيَّدا
طاقاتُهُ تحوي الزُّهورَ جَميعَهَا
وبشَمْلِهِ وجهُ الصَّباحِ تَوَرَّدا
كَسَتِ السُّنون نوافذي بغبارِها
حتَّى إذا نبضُ الصَّفاءِ تَجَمَّدا
أسرجتُ يا وجهَ (المدينةِ) وجهتي
ولأنتَ في الآفاقِ بوصلةُ الهدى
أشتارُ من شهدِ النُّبوة ِلحظةً
قدسيَّةً فيها العُرُوجُ تَمَجَّدا
وَبِقَدْرِ أنفاسِ الخَلائقِ كُلِّهَا
أعلنتُ ميثاقَ السمَّاءِ مُجددا

----------


## أم يعقوب

بلدٌ شرّفَها اللهُ بنبيِّ الرحمةِ سيدِ ولدِ آدمَ دامتْ عراقتُها إلى يومِ نلقاهُ .
جزى اللهُ الأخَ الفاضلَ خيرَ الجزاءِ .
أظنُّ هذا البيتَ منْ بحرِ الكاملِ 
يا بقعةً ألقى الزَّمانُ رِكابَهُ
= = ب = \= = ب =\ ب ب = ب =
متْفاعِلن \ متْفاعِلن \  مُتَفاعِلن

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بلدٌ شرّفَها اللهُ بنبيِّ الرحمةِ سيدِ ولدِ آدمَ دامتْ عراقتُها إلى يومِ نلقاهُ .
> جزى اللهُ الأخَ الفاضلَ خيرَ الجزاءِ .
> أظنُّ هذا البيتَ منْ بحرِ الكاملِ 
> يا بقعةً ألقى الزَّمانُ رِكابَهُ
> = = ب = \= = ب =\ ب ب = ب =
> متْفاعِلن \ متْفاعِلن \  مُتَفاعِلن



جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ أختي الفاضلة.

----------

